# Opinions that are rational but not everyone may agree with



## AF 802 (Jan 15, 2019)

In this world of ultra-sensitivity, you're sure to offend someone with an opinion which, would sound reasonable to any normal person, but to many is offensive, or whatever descriptive word you want to use. What are some that you think, or know, would offend someone that are perfectly reasonable?

One of mine is that extremism doesn't get you anywhere. Taking it in a moderate, slow course gets the best results with less discourse than a bunch of people trying to start shit just for the sake of it. A good example would be the civil rights movement, where most of the activists took a non-violent approach and eventually got the Civil Rights Act passed years later. But since a lot of people seem to think being a NatSoc or a Marxist-Lenninist is the only way to get things done (depending on the side of the coin), that's a rarity now.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 15, 2019)

Abortion really shouldn't be allowed but it has to because idiots coat hangering themselves (or keeping the baby that they can't afford) would only cost taxpayers more.


----------



## Beth (Jan 15, 2019)

nuke africa


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 15, 2019)

It's okay to take sides, whether you don't have enough information to make an informed decision, or you'd just rather not. 

There are more than two perspectives to look at for most things.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Jan 15, 2019)

Traps are not gay.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 15, 2019)

Men are superior to women

Circumcision is appropriate in 100% of all male childbirths

Japanese media is superior to all western media in every way


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 15, 2019)

Young babies shouldn't go to noise restaurants or loud movies or in general places where the expectation is some level privacy or quite. I mean i dont care if they cry at a grocery store but at a restaurant or movie where people are paying to have a nice time its a bit rude to at least not excuse your self.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 15, 2019)

Men are not women.  Women are not men.  Penises are most definitely male.

You don't have to be 'born that way', and society and social circles can influence your choice of partner (including their gender).

You can wear whatever clothing, makeup or hairstyle you please, dance how you want, speak whatever language you choose and enjoy all kinds of food and drink.  Doing so doesn't make you a cultural appropriator or racist or murderer or whatever.  No-one has the right to tell you how to look/dress/dance/speak/eat/drink.

Chocolate bars really were bigger when you were a kid.


----------



## The Fatheads (Jan 15, 2019)

No matter which side you're on or what you believe in, getting up on a high horse and being a smug cunt makes you look like a douchebag.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 15, 2019)

2+2=4


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 15, 2019)

Justice and trial > mob justice.

Practically every conversation about "what would you do about-" shouldn't exist because we have laws and courts implemented, but people always go full neanderthal and "CUT OFF DICK, TORTURE, STARVE" because they fiddled a kid.


----------



## QU 734 (Jan 15, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> 2+2=4



.9 = 1


----------



## MasterDisaster (Jan 15, 2019)

Parents who use thier kids to benefit themselves.  Shit like beauty pageants, which are never for the kids sake, this whole new 'my 3 month old son/daughter touched a barbie/toy car  they're trans now' movement or my personal favorite; tormenting and borderline if not straight up abusing them for monetary gain on Youtube.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jan 15, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Justice and trial > mob justice.
> 
> Practically every conversation about "what would you do about-" shouldn't exist because we have laws and courts implemented, but people always go full neanderthal and "CUT OFF DICK, TORTURE, STARVE" because they fiddled a kid.



Really when you think about how often convicted pedophiles get abused as inmates the outcomes are pretty similar. Except the rich ones.

On topic: Public school should stray further away from liberal arts and become more of a life skill and vocational center.


----------



## Not an_ime g_irl (Jan 15, 2019)

It is better to die for a cause than to live as a coward, women and children are the only exceptions.


----------



## gachacunt (Jan 15, 2019)

Past mistakes do not define a person... as long as they actively try to work on themselves and improve as a human being. Nobody's flawless.


----------



## Deus Ex Macarena (Jan 15, 2019)

You do not know who you truly are. You have a persona you use at work, a persona you use when around other people, a persona when you're around friends and loved ones, and a persona when you're alone. You use these personas so much that you forget who you truly are and end up using a persona whenever you are conscious. Being asleep and dreaming may be the only time you truly act like yourself.

Ask yourself this, is the way you are acting now a true representation of who you really are, or something you do because it's the most sensible way to act right now?


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 15, 2019)

Sex and Gender should be considered the same thing, and there are only two genders. Any physical deviation is a medical phenomenon and not a new category.

Transitioning (hormones, sex change etc) is a really bad idea.

Belief in the supernatural and miracles is a mental health problem, just like hearing voices.

Western European civilization is superior to others.


----------



## Tampon Head (Jan 15, 2019)

It's perfectly acceptable to be attracted to certain races over others. This shouldn't be viewed as some social taboo that makes you some racist bigot for not being attracted to a certain race. Everyone has preferences and those who say "I'm attracted to everyone regardless of physical characteristics" are either self-deluding or desperate for a relationship. 

It's also fine if you have physical standards for attraction. Nobody in the right mind would choose a 600 pound Amberlynn-esque whale over a healthy 130 pound normal person. I don't think a rational person would look at a morbidly obese person and think "This person is worth getting together with" because the obese person frankly can't even take care of themselves, much less another person.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 15, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> One of mine is that extremism doesn't get you anywhere. Taking it in a moderate, slow course gets the best results with less discourse than a bunch of people trying to start shit just for the sake of it. A good example would be the civil rights movement, where most of the activists took a non-violent approach and eventually got the Civil Rights Act passed years later.



Isn't this just patient/covert extremism? You want to make radical changes, but want to do it in a patient, peaceful sustainable way.

Like how the internet is slowly being changed into having curated content having priviliged position. 

I know most people think of extremism as inherently directly violent, but isn't extremism simply having a position far removed from the current mainstream/overton window? It isn't inherently moral or immoral, it can be either.

Your criticism seems to be against overt extremism, not extremism itself, correct me if I'm wrong.

I think it depends on the situation whether it's the best course. I mean, Macron is dealing with the yellow vests in a moderate patient slow course way right now. We'll see how that will have gone for him next year.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 15, 2019)

Just because you're on neither side, doesn't really mean you're correct either, there's still more than 3 possible ways of thinking.


----------



## Gorillagorillagorilla (Jan 15, 2019)

Trophy hunting is a vital conservation tool in many countries (especially in Africa) and those that vehemently oppose it are either animal rights tards or just don't know better. I could write a whole essay but I don't feel like it. Instead, have some sources.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Jan 15, 2019)

People who describe themselves as "logical" or "rational" are typically emotional people in denial.


----------



## Positron (Jan 15, 2019)

There is nothing wrong with eugenics.

It is better to have fewer college graduates than to have a deluge of graduates majoring in worthless subjects.

(Also the great majority of Jenny Holzer's _Truisms_.)


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 15, 2019)

lowkey said:


> I think it depends on the situation whether it's the best course. I mean, Macron is dealing with the yellow vests in a moderate patient slow course way right now. We'll see how that will have gone for him next year.



I get what you're trying to say but Macron is no moderate; he's often portrayed as one because he doesn't share Le Pen's social policies (and her opinions on immigration and French Culture aside her manifesto was fairly center-left) but his economic and euro policies are pretty extreme by European standards, even French ones which are often much further right than the neighbouring social democracies.

I don't see how he could have reacted much worse, considering he doesn't have the same options as other leaders.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jan 15, 2019)

Menstration is gross. Stop glorifying it.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 15, 2019)

Donald and Hilary both were completely undeserving to be President. Both parties are shit.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 15, 2019)

Current day movies are too sanitized these days. You don’t have to be vulgar to be controversial. For instance, in kid’s movies and movies in general, make more tragic endings. Make the hero fail. Kill off lovable characters in movies. Some of the most moving stories can be ones where the hero isn’t meant to succeed or is meant to die. We have too many movies where the hero succeeds and everyone lovable lives. We lack movies where they fail, especially in family movies and kid’s movies.


----------



## Plunkie (Jan 15, 2019)

Probably a rehash of OP in some ways but Glorification does not equal Normalization.

There was a sweet spot somewhere between the late 90s-early 2000s where a lot of media had a pretty diverse cast and *it was never pointed out at all or made into a big deal.* It became a problem when people propped it up as a social weapon (Compare “scientist who happens to be black does his job” versus “BLACK MAN OVERCOMES PRIVILEGE OF THE WHITE MAN TO BECOME A SCIENTIST and his actual job is downplayed in favor of that”)


----------



## TheCapybara (Jan 15, 2019)

Men and women aren't the same. They're equal, sure, but on a fundamental physical and mental level there are too many distinct differences between men and women to say that we're the same. Men are better then women in some areas, and in turn, women are better then men in others. The whole point is that, as a cohesive unit, men and women balance out each other's respective weak points, making for a more effective whole.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 15, 2019)

All of my opinions are the only rational ones, yet many people disagree.  Perhaps you find yourself disagreeing with that very opinion, thus proving my point and correctitude on all matters of rightism.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 15, 2019)

Feels Over Reals said:


> .9 = 1


"PI IS EXACTLY 3"


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Jan 15, 2019)

"Virtues" need to be a thing again. Humility, graciousness, propriety; all of that good stuff. I don't know why we ditched them because they make human interactions peaceful and pleasant while providing ample material for solitary contemplation and growth.


----------



## d12 (Jan 15, 2019)

Climate change is reaching/gonna reach a major crisis point in the coming decades. I'm not saying stop all modern trade and ban all beef products but people and government should be doing more in order to account and prevent the worst from happening ( I know).


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 15, 2019)

It's perfectly fine to hate anyone for any reason.  It's perfectly fine to be intolerant. In fact, the only thing that anyone is required to do (by law) is not assault someone.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Jan 15, 2019)

You can read, understand and respect opposing ideas without agreeing with them


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jan 15, 2019)

Corporal punishment should be viewed as a form of physical abuse.

It is completely illogical that we condone the idea of physically hurting children for their misdeeds when we would never condone the same punishment of adults; especially in light of the fact that children are less accountable, and have a much lower pain tolerance.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 15, 2019)

d12 said:


> Climate change is reaching/gonna reach a major crisis point in the coming decades. I'm not saying stop all modern trade and ban all beef products but people and government should be doing more in order to account and prevent the worst from happening ( I know).



I've got good news and bad news for you buddy.

The good news is, we're safe from the horrors of global warming destroying the world.

The bad news is, we always were, and we've wasted, and continue to waste, trillions of dollars trying to prove a moving target right, while discrediting a good number of scientists in the process.  Also, big chunks of land have been wasted on desalinization plants based on dire predictions by global warming proponents, predictions which failed to come true.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 15, 2019)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> when we would never condone the same punishment of adults


Given the kind of bullshit that people do now (bird box challenge for one), we should bring it back for adults too.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 15, 2019)

The end justify the means.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jan 15, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> [redacted]



Damnation in Hell does not justify the propensity to mortally sin, just as salvation in Heaven does not justify the love of God above all things. Rather, it is the propensity to mortally sin that justifies eternal damnation in Hell, and it is the love of God above all things that justifies salvation in Heaven.

If my phrasing is hard to comprehend, then ask me to clarify. But I believe this is clear.


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Jan 16, 2019)

Failure to do good is little different than doing evil.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 16, 2019)

In the criminal justice system, outcome matters more than the public perception of 'justice' (usually just a euphemism for 'revenge'- understandable people want revenge for morally reprehensible crimes, but it doesn't always reduce crime, and going with the public's gut feeling can sometimes actual increase the likelihood of re-offending).

The primary concern in criminal sentencing should be outcome; ie [1] will the sentence produce the lowest possible statistical likelihood of the crim re-offending? And [2] will it lower overall crime rates by acting as a dis-incentive to potential criminals? 

For eg, the internet mocks countries like Norway and Sweden for the cushy way they treat prisoners, and people often cheer for American prisons like Joe Arpayo's, where they make a point of humiliating prisoners, giving them shitty conditions, etc. But even though, on a gut level, I enjoy the idea of some pedo or rapist living a miserable life as much as anyone- the fact remains that Norway's cushy prisons produce far, far better recidivism rates (by a factor of nearly 10, compared to US average) than Arpayo's prisons in Arizona. In real terms, that means less people raped, less kids abused, less murders, etc; the American system (where sherrifs are elected by the public, encouraging grand-standing 'tough on crime' measures like Arpayo's, even if they raise recidivism rates; the public care more about 'justice'/revenge on one dramatic crime that  makes the news, than they do about a page full of stats about dozens of similar crimes) means that the public's feeling of "Yeah! That shit-bag got what was coming to him!!" comes at the cost of more incidents of child abuse, rape, etc.

Or a more simple example, people understandably have a revulsion about rapists, and especially when a particularly ugly rape hits the news, people instinctively want the death penalty. But the problem with that is that if you give the death penalty to rapists (or kidnappers, child abusers, bank robbers- any crime that leaves the victim alive) you're actively incentivizing any future rapists to kill their victims (ie eliminate the witness and lower their chance of getting caught), because if they get caught, they're getting the death penalty either way- You've set up a situation where they lose nothing by killing the victim, the only thing that changes by killing is they gain a better chance of not getting caught. 

The public's instinctive 'common sense' idea that "harsher sentences = less crime" isn't always correct- examples like these show that both the data, and logic, contradict the simple "harsher sentences = less crime" principal at times.

Sentencing, how prisons work, etc should be based on the empirical data of what actually lowers the number of people getting raped, killed, child-abused, etc, and away from the emotive gut-reaction of the public; If it turns out that giving criminals chocolate ice-cream and PS4s is what actually, emprically reduces re-offending better than hard labor and gruel (or vice versa), then that's the sentence courts should give- the emotional reaction of public should come a distant second to the recidivism data.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> Damnation in Hell does not justify the propensity to mortally sin, just as salvation in Heaven does not justify the love of God above all things. Rather, it is the propensity to mortally sin that justifies eternal damnation in Hell, and it is the love of God above all things that justifies salvation in Heaven.
> 
> If my phrasing is hard to comprehend, then ask me to clarify. But I believe this is clear.


Hey look schizo number jesus man is back!

But what you've said, while purposely unclear, isn't actually that deep.
"Just cuz you think you're going to hell doesn't excuse being a dick, and loving god just to get into heaven isn't good enough. You go to hell because you are being a dick, and you go to heaven because you loved god."

Of course, I would like to know what you mean by "justify" in the context of a person who goes to hell.  If eternal "justice" is going to heaven or hell, how can what you do once you're in hell be justified or unjustified? You've already been judged.  What, is satan going to send you to super hell?


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 16, 2019)

Snuckening said:


> But even though, on a gut level, I enjoy the idea of some pedo or rapist living a miserable life as much as anyone- the fact remains that Norway's cushy prisons produce far, far better recidivism rates (by a factor of nearly 10, compared to US average) than Arpayo's prisons in Arizona.


While I believe that this tends to be correct in uniform high-trust societies where learning a work skill in prison leads to stable employment outside, it doesn't work when the inmate's goal is to get into prison, which becomes more tempting as prison conditions become closer to those of dorms or hotels.
It also doesn't hold true when say, a large group of people who don't intend to be productive members of society flood into the prison system with no intention to reform.


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 16, 2019)

Chronic viewing of oriental cartoons stunts emotional development in both men and women.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jan 16, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> [redacted]



That is what I meant by "justify"; that "Eternal Justice" passes judgment upon you based on your choices. Justify and justice are two words of a like Latin root, _iustus_, which simply means to set something aright or in alignment with Truth. So unrepentant mortal sin is set aright by damnation in Hell, and the love of God is set aright by salvation in Heaven.

I think you went a step further in assuming that justice comes from anywhere besides God, which is not true.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Jan 16, 2019)

Pedophilia is bad.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

1864897514651 said:


> That is what I meant by "justify"; that "Eternal Justice" passes judgment upon you based on your choices. Justify and justice are two words of a like Latin root, _iustus_, which simply means to set something aright or in alignment with Truth. So unrepentant mortal sin is set aright by damnation in Hell, and the love of God is set aright by salvation in Heaven.
> 
> I think you went a step further in assuming that justice comes from anywhere besides God, which is not true.


Well, you said damnation doesn't justify the propensity to mortally sin.  But for damnation to justify sin, you'd have to be damned already. At which point, the justice has already been done.  Once you're damned there's no further justice or justification.  Once you're burning in hell your actions are beyond justice. I guess maybe the same is true once you're in heaven too? I dunno, not like the bible goes into much detail on that sort of thing. At least, not consistent detail.

I just like to play games with syntax like that.  You made a tangled statement that is simply an assertion, but worded it in such a way as to make it seem as if it were a logical progression. I tried to untangle it into it's simplest form, then play further word games based on what you said about hell.

By the way have you talked with @MiyaEL on this forum before? I think you two would have some fun conversations about divinity and such.


----------



## 1864897514651 (Jan 16, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> [redacted]



I interpret the very facts of damnation or salvation to be the elements of justice in the Particular Judgment. Would you say that a man that has been put to death for a crime is beyond justice? I think perhaps my wording was awful, so I apologize for making this very confusing. You did write down my idea more simply, but I cannot figure out where we are misunderstanding each other. My comparison was only to show that the ends do not derive justice from their means; but rather, the means derive justice from their ends. I cannot think about this any further, it is confusing me.

And no, I am unaware of this person.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 16, 2019)

Fat people are less rational, less motivated and more selfish than thin people.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 16, 2019)

@MiyaEL I summon thee MiyaEL, to do glorious philosophical/religious battle with mr. Numbers here.


----------



## kidsquid (Jan 16, 2019)

Euthanasia for the incredibly sick/disabled should be legal even if they are incapable of delivering the dose themselves - ie, doctors should not be punished for performing euthanasia if a patient has made it incredibly clear they want to die. 

Jeremy Corbyn is a terrorist sympathiser and a communist and I don't understand why people my age think he's some kind of Bernie-esque saviour. God help the UK if he ever gets into power.


----------



## shartshooter (Jan 16, 2019)

I know the thread is meant for political or social stuff but I'm going to post the Monty Hall problem anyway because my ape brain still resists the answer


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 16, 2019)

Unjust or shitty laws need not be followed, especially if they are in violation of a fundamental or constitutional right.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 17, 2019)

Gun silencers shouldn't be any more regulated than guns themselves, and full auto guns shouldn't be THAT much more regulated.

Silencers aren't silent. I've shot one on a .22, already a relatively quiet round. It still sounds like a gun. It doesn't allow you to shoot somebody in a crowd without being noticed. They're not dangerous.

Full auto isn't for mowing down rooms of people, it's for suppressive fire in squad based tactics. Full auto guns aren't magical death machines, they simply fire really fast with a single pull of the trigger. If you're not trained to use one, they're probably LESS dangerous to your target than a semi-auto, because the recoil is harder to control.


----------



## Positron (Jan 17, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> 2+2=4


1 - 4 + 16 - 256 + 1024 - 4096 + 16384 - .... =⅕


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 17, 2019)

OK I've resisted the urge so far, but here's the obvious answer to the OPs topic:

Mine.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 17, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> All of my opinions are the only rational ones, yet many people disagree.  Perhaps you find yourself disagreeing with that very opinion, thus proving my point and correctitude on all matters of rightism.





Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> OK I've resisted the urge so far, but here's the obvious answer to the OPs topic:
> 
> Mine.


@Corbin Dallas Multipass has a poor memory and I would not have sex with him


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 17, 2019)

-Moral puritanism is a sign of a weak failing society trying to hold on.   Anyone prattling on about degeneracy is wrong.

-any pol, edgelord or kekistani who thinks Trump is their guy is a fucking idiot.

-Any one who defends anything a corporation does which in anyway breaches basic ethical rules is a fucking idiot.

- intersectional femminism is unviable as it is impossible to achieve praxis. This means it's useless and should be discarded. Any merit it does or does not have is irrelivant.

-None of the conservative parties are particulary conservative anymore and you can't rely on how much you hate the democrats/labour/whoever to justify your refusal to critisize them.

-Emotion precedes thought and it is very likely a lot of your beliefs are a rationalization of this truth. This is okay as pure logic is not enough to make the experiance of living have merit.

-their are intelligent decent people out there who don't like you on a personal level, some of the people you dislike are decent enough folk. Accept how you feel.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 17, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> @Corbin Dallas Multipass has a poor memory and I would not have sex with him


Oof pwned.  This is accurate and I would not have sex with myself either.


----------



## Oxidative Phosphorylation (Jan 17, 2019)

Pronouns equal gender. I don't understand the combination of 'pronouns are inherently ungendered' and also 'you didn't use my preferred pronouns reeeeee' that so many people, esp. on Tumblr, seem to have.


----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 17, 2019)

You are incapable of _choosing_ what you believe. You are either convinced one way or another about any given subject. What you are convinced by is entirely dependent on all your experiences up until now mixed in with genetic predisposition for agreeable and disagreeableness. "Free will" exists within these parameters, and is not nearly as free as a lot of people believe it to be.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 17, 2019)

SugarSnot said:


> You are incapable of _choosing_ what you believe. You are either convinced one way or another about any given subject. What you are convinced by is entirely dependent on all your experiences up until now mixed in with genetic predisposition for agreeable and disagreeableness. "Free will" exists within these parameters, and is not nearly as free as a lot of people believe it to be.


Whether or not determinism is true doesn't effect free will not existing. 
Every event including our actions is either caused or uncaused. If it's caused then it was determined and the agent couldn't have done otherwise. If it is uncaused then the agent is not the caused and therefore not responsible.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 17, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> Whether or not determinism is true doesn't effect free will not existing.
> Every event including our actions is either caused or uncaused. If it's caused then it was determined and the agent couldn't have done otherwise. If it is uncaused then the agent is not the caused and therefore not responsible.


Your understanding of free will is facile.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 17, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Your understanding of free will is facile.


That isn't really a response to my argument. I take free will to be the view that an agent can be responsible and blameworthy/praiseworthy for their actions. What definition do you have that is inconsistent with the argument I gave in previous post?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 17, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> That isn't really a response to my argument. I take free will to be the view that an agent can be responsible and blameworthy/praiseworthy for their actions. What definition do you have that is inconsistent with the argument I gave in previous post?


Your analysis is what is facile.  Yes, every action has a cause- people cannot simply make a choice free of the facticity of their existence.  However, you are still responsible for your actions, because you are a self-aware being.  You can be aware of the fact that you have a history that gives you certain biases, that you have certain neurological predispositions, and still make choices.  If there was no free will, all behavior would be dictated by the laws of survival, which they are not.  For example: people kill themselves deliberately and with full intention of the act.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 18, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Your analysis is what is facile.  Yes, every action has a cause- people cannot simply make a choice free of the facticity of their existence.  However, you are still responsible for your actions, because you are a self-aware being.  You can be aware of the fact that you have a history that gives you certain biases, that you have certain neurological predispositions, and still make choices.  If there was no free will, all behavior would be dictated by the laws of survival, which they are not.  For example: people kill themselves deliberately and with full intention of the act.


Your response contains a contradiction. You claim that every action has a cause and you can still make choices. LOL. If it is caused then it was determined which means it could not have been otherwise. "Choice" implies there is more than one option but there is not if it is determined.
Another thing is I don't see the inference from being self-aware to having free will. You are aware of your own existence therefore you are responsible for things that you didn't choose? We didn't have a hand in the chain of prior causes of our thoughts and desires so when does the freedom come in?
There is so many more errors I could point out in what you said but I will let you respond to my post first because I don't need more red herrings and rabbit trails than you are already going to do with my refutation.


----------



## Chidori (Jan 18, 2019)

The entire human species needs to be nuked into extinction.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> Your response contains a contradiction. You claim that every action has a cause and you can still make choices. LOL. If it is caused then it was determined which means it could not have been otherwise. "Choice" implies there is more than one option but there is not if it is determined.
> Another thing is I don't see the inference from being self-aware to having free will. You are aware of your own existence therefore you are responsible for things that you didn't choose? We didn't have a hand in the chain of prior causes of our thoughts and desires so when does the freedom come in?
> There is so many more errors I could point out in what you said but I will let you respond to my post first because I don't need more red herrings and rabbit trails than you are already going to do with my refutation.


1. Causes create the circumstances; our minds make the choice.  If you aren't willing to tolerate dualism, let me point out the frontal lobe's chemical reactions are incredibly complex and in many circumstances rely on quantum-level events, which are non-deterministic.  Even in the materialist model, there is a capacity to make non-determined choices.
2. Our thoughts and desires are influenced, but not determined, by the outside world.  You cannot compel me to be a way other than how I am with all the chemicals and probes and shocks in the world.  You might destroy me and replace me with someone else, but that would not be me.
3. EVEN IF you reject all of this, it is impossible to actually predict events with any certainty due to IS-OUGHT, so the most useful praxis of the question at hand is to act as if people have free will, because it is impossible to know with deterministic certainty what they will do next.

Let me guess, you studied STEM and think that qualifies you to answer complex philosophical issues like the nature of free will with this smug dismissiveness you affect.  I would advise you study your background material- Skinner, Rawls, Bentham, Kant, Sartre, and Camus should give you a good set of classical perspectives- and then return when you have a more cogent argument than "If I drop an apple it falls, therefore free will is a lie LOL."


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> Your response contains a contradiction. You claim that every action has a cause and you can still make choices. LOL. If it is caused then it was determined which means it could not have been otherwise. "Choice" implies there is more than one option but there is not if it is determined.
> Another thing is I don't see the inference from being self-aware to having free will. You are aware of your own existence therefore you are responsible for things that you didn't choose? We didn't have a hand in the chain of prior causes of our thoughts and desires so when does the freedom come in?
> There is so many more errors I could point out in what you said but I will let you respond to my post first because I don't need more red herrings and rabbit trails than you are already going to do with my refutation.



lol get bent you ugly ass purple texted fucking cunt who nobody reads.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Jan 18, 2019)

- There is nothing wrong with disliking an specific group of people based on to their behavior. Different groups are raised with different views and we can't always agree. 

- LGBT people are real but they aren't as many as people tend to believe. Many who've come out in recent years are probably just following a trend and will go back to straight as soon as they get bored. 

- All societies started as religious societies and those beliefs are an important part of their culture. If you remove religion or try to get rid of it, people, especially radicals and fundamentalists, will jump to the next best thing: extreme social or economical ideologies.

- If we consider that the Right and Left are basically just "pro private property" and "pro state" ideologies, then it's logical that, the most a society progresses, the less they need Leftist policies, making not only the Left-Right dichotomy useless, but also the Left, because the individual can sustain itself and needs less state as possible. With that being said, most modern first world countries don't need leftism any more, unlike other regions like Asia, Africa, or Latin America. Considering that the world, overall, is getting better in all aspects, the Left feels more unnatural all over the world, whcih is the reason why Right Wing parties are becoming popular worldwide.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 18, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Causes create the circumstances; our minds make the choice.  If you aren't willing to tolerate dualism, let me point out the frontal lobe's chemical reactions are incredibly complex and in many circumstances rely on quantum-level events, which are non-deterministic.  Even in the materialist model, there is a capacity to make non-determined choices.
> 2. Our thoughts and desires are influenced, but not determined, by the outside world.  You cannot compel me to be a way other than how I am with all the chemicals and probes and shocks in the world.  You might destroy me and replace me with someone else, but that would not be me.
> 3. EVEN IF you reject all of this, it is impossible to actually predict events with any certainty due to IS-OUGHT, so the most useful praxis of the question at hand is to act as if people have free will, because it is impossible to know with deterministic certainty what they will do next.
> 
> Let me guess, you studied STEM and think that qualifies you to answer complex philosophical issues like the nature of free will with this smug dismissiveness you affect.  I would advise you study your background material- Skinner, Rawls, Bentham, Kant, Sartre, and Camus should give you a good set of classical perspectives- and then return when you have a more cogent argument than "If I drop an apple it falls, therefore free will is a lie LOL."


Sir you have made it very apparent that you are completely ignorant of the different positions in the free will debate. You haven't even said whether you hold to Compatibilist free will or Libertarian free will. I don't think you even know what those are though. I point this out because you made a weak failed attempt at sophistry but it won't work because I am very educated on the topic.

The first thing you said is just reasserting your claim without addressing my objection. And you are contradicting yourself again. You had conceded all actions are caused and when I pointed out that is incompatible with choice because choice means there is more than one option you started backpeddaling and are now talking about randomness on the quantum level. But I already addressed that in my first post by saying if the action is uncaused(random) then the agent is not the cause. Determined and random are a dichotomy. There is no third option. SO IN THE CASE OF A FREE WILL ACTION DO YOU THINK IT IS DETERMINED OR RANDOM?

Bringing up dualism was a pathetic attempt at a red herring. Whether dualism is true is irrelevant to the entire discussion. I don't even care if you posit a soul. Free will is an incoherent concept. 

Then you said it is impossible to predict events because of the IS-Ought? WTF? The IS-Ought problem? IS-Ought is just that you cannot get descriptive statements from prescriptive ones. Very similar to the naturalistic fallacy. Why are you bringing that up? What Ought statements do you think I am making? What?

By the way all the name dropping you did NONE of those people have any influence on the current free will debate in philosophy. I don't think you know any that are.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> Sir you have made it very apparent that you are completely ignorant of the different positions in the free will debate. You haven't even said whether you hold to Compatibilist free will or Libertarian free will. I don't think you even know what those are though. I point this out because you made a weak failed attempt at sophistry but it won't work because I am very educated on the topic.
> 
> The first thing you said is just reasserting your claim without addressing my objection. And you are contradicting yourself again. You had conceded all actions are caused and when I pointed out that is incompatible with choice because choice means there is more than one option you started backpeddaling and are now talking about randomness on the quantum level. But I already addressed that in my first post by saying if the action is uncaused(random) then the agent is not the cause. Determined and random are a dichotomy. There is no third option. SO IN THE CASE OF A FREE WILL ACTION DO YOU THINK IT IS DETERMINED OR RANDOM?
> 
> ...


Stop spamming with your purple text. It’s painful to look at.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 18, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> lol get bent you ugly ass purple texted fucking cunt who nobody reads.




Stop it.    She's clearly the smartest and most bestest person who has lived ever.  If she wants to shout it from the rooftops, let her.  Maybe she'll make some brand new friends.


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Stop spamming with your purple text. It’s painful to look at.



It's her way of yelling at you.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2019)

Women really are weaker than men in a lot of cases, and admitting it isn't bad. Yes, sometimes women can be strong in ways but most of the time men are physically stronger at things than women are. It's why in most sports men don't fight against women and why women don't go for jobs that are physically harder to do. These days society tries to lie about the realities of men vs. women and strength because for some reason it's a shame to openly say that men are better than women at certain things.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 18, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> It's her way of yelling at you.
> View attachment 642381



Which is ironic because I stop reading about a paragraph in due to the shitty text.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Women really are weaker than men in a lot of cases, and admitting it isn't bad. Yes, sometimes women can be strong in ways but most of the time men are physically stronger at things than women are. It's why in most sports men don't fight against women and why women don't go for jobs that are physically harder to do. These days society tries to lie about the realities of men vs. women and strength because for some reason it's a shame to openly say that men are better than women at certain things.


I agree that women are inferior to men in general. Both physically and mentally. You need to keep women mildly oppressed otherwise you have those crazy third wave feminists popping up that went to genocide men.
As for the general inferiority of women that is why when I can defeat a guy in a chat intellectually that looks really bad for him.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> I agree that women are inferior to men in general. Both physically and mentally. You need to keep women mildly oppressed otherwise you have those crazy third wave feminists popping up that went to genocide men.
> As for the general inferiority of women that is why when I can defeat a guy in a chat intellectually that looks really bad for him.



For someone who claims to be intellectual, you sure don't know how to use commas.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 18, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> For someone who claims to be intellectual, you sure don't know how to use commas.


Reduced to pointing out my grammar errors. Well he isn't blameworthy since he didn't have the free will to do otherwise.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 18, 2019)

Homosexual incest should be legal along with heterosexual incest with protection because the whole problem with incest is the chance of deformed babies that have to suffer and exist as a burden on society. 

"It's gross, ban it" is the path to tyranny.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> Reduced to pointing out my grammar errors. Well he isn't blameworthy since he didn't have the free will to do otherwise.



You should type in red since that represents anger and would fit better for shouting. Also purple is actually a gay color.


----------



## Godless9 (Jan 18, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Homosexual incest should be legal along with heterosexual incest with protection because the whole problem with incest is the chance of deformed babies that have to suffer and exist as a burden on society.
> 
> "It's gross, ban it" is the path to tyranny.


No please don't ban me. One of my comments was already deleted and I got a warning. I have really been trying to behave. I like it here and I just have psychological problems but I am trying. 

I promise to be less abrasive. I understand if that all sounded sarcastic but I am sincere.
On the staff forum I even asked yesterday how not to get banned and they told me to get along with people and I responded "okay" and I have been trying.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> No please don't ban me. One of my comments was already deleted and I got a warning. I have really been trying to behave. I like it here and I just have psychological problems but I am trying.
> 
> I promise to be less abrasive. I understand if that all sounded sarcastic but I am sincere.
> On the staff forum I even asked yesterday how not to get banned and they told me to get along with people and I responded "okay" and I have been trying.


Can you please use normal text style for me


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 18, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> It's her way of yelling at you.
> View attachment 642381



I seriously don't get how that's supposed to work. Purple Tahoma isn't the same thing as Caps Lock or giant text.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 18, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> No please don't ban me. One of my comments was already deleted and I got a warning. I have really been trying to behave. I like it here and I just have psychological problems but I am trying.
> 
> I promise to be less abrasive. I understand if that all sounded sarcastic but I am sincere.
> On the staff forum I even asked yesterday how not to get banned and they told me to get along with people and I responded "okay" and I have been trying.



Child pornography should be legal because the issue is not the child porn, the issue is the child porns production.

Banning things to reduce something else that is harmful is the road to tyranny. This is how you get the nanny state, prohibition and war on drugs.

Citation: The honorable Amos Yee.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 18, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Child pornography should be legal because the issue is not the child porn, the issue is the child porns production.



I guess I know what's in your fap folder


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 18, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> I guess I know what's in your fap folder



Rape should be legal because the concept of consent is a social construct and all social constructs are invalid.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 19, 2019)

Godless9 said:


> No please don't ban me.



Too late now.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Jan 19, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Homosexual incest should be legal along with heterosexual incest with protection because the whole problem with incest is the chance of deformed babies that have to suffer and exist as a burden on society.
> 
> "It's gross, ban it" is the path to tyranny.



I thought the problem with incest was that if two people have grown up living in the same household or family, especially if they're a different generation, like a parent or uncle, it's very likely that the older one groomed them into it. It's hard to prove sexual abuse in the courts, but it's easy to prove genetic links, and we know it's very likely that it was abuse, so a blanket ban works. I think it should be legal in those weird cases of long-lost cousins or siblings who were adopted by separate families and only met in adulthood, but those are so rare that they could be dealt with on a case by case basis.



Tampon Head said:


> It's perfectly acceptable to be attracted to certain races over others. This shouldn't be viewed as some social taboo that makes you some racist bigot for not being attracted to a certain race. Everyone has preferences and those who say "I'm attracted to everyone regardless of physical characteristics" are either self-deluding or desperate for a relationship.
> 
> It's also fine if you have physical standards for attraction. Nobody in the right mind would choose a 600 pound Amberlynn-esque whale over a healthy 130 pound normal person. I don't think a rational person would look at a morbidly obese person and think "This person is worth getting together with" because the obese person frankly can't even take care of themselves, much less another person.



This shouldn't even be an issue. It's only brought up by incels like Riley J Dennis trying to use SJW rhetoric to get laid. Most people aren't demanding that people date them even if they don't want to, they'd much rather date someone who already is attracted to them than hang out with someone who doesn't find them attractive. They have more  important things to deal with, and if a significant part of your activism is trying to get laid, you're not all that oppressed.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> I thought the problem with incest was that if two people have grown up living in the same household or family, especially if they're a different generation, like a parent or uncle, it's very likely that the older one groomed them into it. It's hard to prove sexual abuse in the courts, but it's easy to prove genetic links, and we know it's very likely that it was abuse, so a blanket ban works. I think it should be legal in those weird cases of long-lost cousins or siblings who were adopted by separate families and only met in adulthood, but those are so rare that they could be dealt with on a case by case basis.



If we banned relationships based on power dynamics, we would have to ban all heterosexual relationships due to the inherent strength of men.


----------



## spurger king (Jan 19, 2019)

Rights don't exist independently of responsibilities

Our economy is largely dependent on unskilled labor, it's time to stop pretending every poor person is lazy or immoral

Some cultures are just straight-up better than others

Tipping shouldn't still be a thing

Diversity is bad for social cohesion/trust




Apoth42 said:


> If we banned relationships based on power dynamics, we would have to ban all heterosexual relationships due to the inherent strength of men.



Just get a muscle gf lol.


----------



## Iron Tarkus (Jan 19, 2019)

"Hookup culture" incentivizes laziness and sociopathic behavior, and it's turning people into hideous assholes.



reddit superstar said:


> Chronic viewing of oriental cartoons stunts emotional development in both men and women.



This, but backwards. Stunted emotional and social development leads to chronic viewing of oriental cartoons. For instance, people with autism are drawn to anime because it's easier for them to relate to the more exaggerated characters in comparison to live-action actors.


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 19, 2019)

Iron Tarkus said:
			
		

> anime incels



I see what you're saying. I completely agree in the case that a socially inept person finds anime appealing as a result of said ineptitude. In that event though, the habitual viewing of anime perpetuates the social ineptitude.


----------



## eldri (Jan 19, 2019)

Everything written in "The Last Messiah" and The Conspiracy Against the Human Race
TL;DR: "nonexistence never hurt anyone and existence hurts everyone"


----------



## Overcast (Jan 19, 2019)

Being a man is perfectly okay.

Being masculine is perfectly okay.

Being strong, assertive, not putting up with bullshit and protecting your loved ones is perfectly okay.

At the same time, it’s okay to cry and allow yourself to be vulnerable around those you care about. Whether it be family, friends or loved ones.

Being a man is achieving balance between the two.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 20, 2019)

eldri said:


> Everything written in "The Last Messiah" and The Conspiracy Against the Human Race
> TL;DR: "nonexistence never hurt anyone and existence hurts everyone"


Antinatalism only works if you only value the avoidance of pain and if you believe in it you have a hysterically bleak mindset that isn't even rational.


----------



## eldri (Jan 20, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Antinatalism only works if you only value the avoidance of pain and if you believe in it you have a hysterically bleak mindset that isn't even rational.


Not that I agree with it, but is antinatalism irrational because it is hysterically bleak? And, is it hysterically bleak because the concept goes against the human subconsciousness that arose out of the primal instinct to survive and reproduce?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 20, 2019)

eldri said:


> Not that I agree with it, but is antinatalism irrational because it is hysterically bleak? And, is it hysterically bleak because the concept goes against the human subconsciousness that arose out of the primal instinct to survive and reproduce?


The antinatalist argument boils down to this:
-If you are born, you have a risk of suffering
-If you are not born, you have no risk of suffering
-Therefore, it is better to not be born
Let's just ignore the absurdity of the idea that someone who never existed has some value in the moral calculus that antinatalism is based on (which is itself a hurdle: antinatalism can only _begin_ to persuade from a utilitarian view of the world).  The antinatal viewpoint essentially says that suffering is _so bad_ that any happiness you might experience in life is meaningless in comparison to it.
Point: Antinatalism doesn't actually say that!  It just points out that you're far more likely to be born into horrible circumstances where you'll suffer a lot!
Counterpoint: And?  Humans find happiness even in suffering; indeed, many people have found _the chance to suffer_ to be a source of happiness, whether martyr or masochist.  If life were truly intolerable for these people, I have no doubt they would exercise the final freedom that all others who find life intolerable resort to and end their own existence.
Point: But what about those who are born into horrid conditions who cannot take their own life, such as those with horrible congenital defects?
Counterpoint: Our society seems to have already decided that those people are better off not being born, and end their lives before they begin in most instances.  As for those who do not: the odds of such a thing happening is insignificant, and saying that life is not worth it because of those insignificant odds is like saying you should go all-in on the lottery because of the astronomically small odds of winning.  I suspect that to the average antinatalist, the latter would seem illogical: so why should the former seem logical?
Point: But Lexmechanic, those positive emotions you talked about earlier aren't authentic!  They're defense mechanisms!
Counterpoint: What makes them inauthentic?  The fact that they run contrary to the theory of antinatalism?  This particular line of argument- favored by Zapffe- strikes me as being twin to the "False Consciousness" of radical socialist philosophy: a handy trick to dismiss opposition, nothing more.

As an aside, I find it personally hard to take the likes of Ligotti and Schopenhauer seriously as experts on the nature of happiness, given that both are severe depressives who suffered from very long episodes of ahedonia.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 23, 2019)

People shouldn't automatically have the vote, because there are too many fuckwits.

Environmentalism on an individual basis is pointless, given that the vast majority of pollution comes from industry.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 23, 2019)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> Fat people are less rational, less motivated and more selfish than thin people.


as a fat person, this is true


Chidori said:


> The entire human species needs to be nuked into extinction.


finally some common sense


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Jan 26, 2019)

Reverence or even respect of celebrities is one of the more destructive forces in society.

The left/right dichotomy is utter nonsense.

Women who don't want kids are weird.

We were better off in global trade when there were more tariffs.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 26, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> Reverence or even respect of celebrities is one of the more destructive forces in society.


This.  It always make me scratch my head that why do people admire celebrities to the point of blind idolization. Agreeing to everything celebrities said is the modern version of trusting Don Giovanni with his crazy windmill dragon. They are on the same level of untruthfulness.


----------



## queerape (Jan 26, 2019)

Police should be allowed at Pride, because even though they may have a troubled history with non white queer people, participating in pride can help them make amends and better understand the communities they work with, bridging the rift as opposed to exacerbating it.



Give Her The D said:


> One of mine is that extremism doesn't get you anywhere. Taking it in a moderate, slow course gets the best results with less discourse than a bunch of people trying to start shit just for the sake of it. A good example would be the civil rights movement, where most of the activists took a non-violent approach and eventually got the Civil Rights Act passed years later. But since a lot of people seem to think being a NatSoc or a Marxist-Lenninist is the only way to get things done (depending on the side of the coin), that's a rarity now.



Your point is very close to Edmund Burke's original definition of conservatism. Burke's conservatism is not opposed to progress, rather it is focused on incremental change. 

I was actually explaining this to a much younger friend. He said I was centrist and not radical, and he said that it was radicalism that spoke over centralism in the times of Obama, leading to Trump. I argued that that the efficacy of radialism in that circumstance does not necessarily mean radicalism would be effective now. In a very quiet climate, whoever shouts loud is heard. But in a very racuous climate, a shout is drowned out by everyone else, whereas everyone turns to look at the silent person taking action as opposed to talking, disengaging with opinions they don't deem worthy, picking their battles and focusing on what they bring to the table.

If you are fed up with the Zeitgeist ("Current Year Politics"), then you would take the moderate approach and go against the grain. SJWs and alt right have no power if you pay them no mind, and don't fall to the outrage they generate. People are scrambling for an antidote, and the anti dote is 3 words "lol calm down". Sometimes, the only way you can win the game is if you choose not to play.


----------



## Volvo240 (Jan 26, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> Women who don't want kids are weird.


Agreed with everything besides this. Kids are a lot of work
I have two step kids and if that isn't birth control I don't know what is


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Jan 26, 2019)

I literally don't understand why people get riled up about strangers getting abortions or why pro-life activists exist. If you're aborting before the point of viability (say, 6 months) you're literally just vacuuming an unwanted parasite out of your uterus. The "potential" for human life doesn't mean dick and taken to its conclusion implies that jerking off is committing genocide. No woman should be forced to carry an unwanted pregnancy for any reason, that is cruel, and if the father doesn't like it, tough shit, he's not the one who has to ruin his body growing a parasite for 9 months. As a rule I don't debate this because no one is going to change anyone else's mind, but I legitimately don't get why this is even a political issue.


----------



## TaterBot (Jan 26, 2019)

The Taj Mahal was built by a guy who killed his wife with his dick.

The world was better off before the internet came into being.

The Bible will have the last word.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 27, 2019)

It's okay to disagree with somebody and still respect them as a person. It allows people to have discussion in a civil manner. Who knows? You may even see eye to eye in some cases.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Jan 27, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I literally don't understand why people get riled up about strangers getting abortions or why pro-life activists exist. If you're aborting before the point of viability (say, 6 months) you're literally just vacuuming an unwanted parasite out of your uterus. The "potential" for human life doesn't mean dick and taken to its conclusion implies that jerking off is committing genocide. No woman should be forced to carry an unwanted pregnancy for any reason, that is cruel, and if the father doesn't like it, tough shit, he's not the one who has to ruin his body growing a parasite for 9 months. As a rule I don't debate this because no one is going to change anyone else's mind, but I legitimately don't get why this is even a political issue.



I can understand why everyone gets all wound up, but it seems ridiculous.  The only issue I have with legal shit and pregnancy, is a man should be able to legally abdicate all responsibility for the future child to the exact same date a woman is allowed to have an abortion.


----------



## Rei is shit (Jan 27, 2019)

If you care about the environment it is better to by an older car that has decent gas mileage than a new electric or hybrid car. The overall carbon impact will be lower.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 27, 2019)

Men are better at some things than women, vice versa. It is a good thing, as men and women are meant to compliment each other with strengths and weaknesses. There’s a reason more women are in early childhood education than men, and a reason why men are far more prevalent in the military. It isn’t about sexism, it’s about aptitude. Men and women are fundamentally different and that is okay.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 27, 2019)

White-collar criminals should be put in equal or worse conditions than other criminals. It's absurd that those who bilk people out of billions get golden parachutes instead of the rope.
Also political traitors.


----------



## kidsquid (Jan 27, 2019)

Men who ""transition"" whilst in prison just to get into a female prison are (usually) disgusting sex offenders and shouldn't be allowed with 1000 feet of a female-only prison.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2019)

kidsquid said:


> Men who ""transition"" whilst in prison just to get into a female prison are (usually) disgusting sex offenders and shouldn't be allowed with 1000 feet of a female-only prison.



They should be sent to a special troon prison where they can rape the shit out of each other.


----------



## Large (Jan 27, 2019)

Eugenics is not pseudoscience just because it was used to do horrible shit.

Psychopaths should be castrated and denied most rights, including the vote, weapon ownership and election participation. It should also be forbidden to employ them in facilities that produce or anything that can be easily weaponized and can be reasonably carried lut of the facility, as well as ones that can be sabotaged. They should also have to west specific clothing so the functional humans are can spot scum without integracting with it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 27, 2019)

Large said:


> Eugenics is not pseudoscience just because it was used to do horrible shit.
> 
> Psychopaths should be castrated and denied most rights, including the vote, weapon ownership and election participation. It should also be forbidden to employ them in facilities that produce or anything that can be easily weaponized and can be reasonably carried lut of the facility, as well as ones that can be sabotaged. They should also have to west specific clothing so the functional humans are can spot scum without integracting with it.


1. Define "psychopath": good luck, because even professional psychiatrists have difficulty deciding where sociopathy ends and psychopathy begins.
2. Seeing that your definitions boil down to psychopaths not being able to really hold any job and wearing a scarlet letter; just advocate for their deaths.  Be honest.
3. Eugenics isn't a scientific question, it's an ethical one.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 27, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Define "psychopath": good luck, because even professional psychiatrists have difficulty deciding where sociopathy ends and psychopathy begins.
> 2. Seeing that your definitions boil down to psychopaths not being able to really hold any job and wearing a scarlet letter; just advocate for their deaths.  Be honest.
> 3. Eugenics isn't a scientific question, it's an ethical one.



I thought the main difference was that psychopaths are born and sociopaths are made.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jan 27, 2019)

SweetDee said:


> I thought the main difference was that psychopaths are born and sociopaths are made.


The problem is that neither term is scientific and are used interchangeably by many people, so a precise definition is hard to come by.  The general belief is that "sociopath" encompasses a wide variety of behavioral issues under Antisocial Personality Disorder, and that "psychopath" refers to a mix of B and C-type personality disorders.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jan 27, 2019)

The electoral college is necessary to keep the United States from becoming New Yorkfornia and is one of the many things that the Founding Fathers brilliantly installed along with 1A and 2A.


----------



## Cheetahman (Jan 30, 2019)

People who are okay with spiders or centipedes in their house under the reasoning that they eat other pests are deviants. There shouldn't be any flies in a well-maintained home, and there shouldn't be any spiders, either. Might as well invite feral cats to take care of your rat problem.

Also, that statistic about people swallowing an average of 8 spiders a year is because of these fucks skewing the average by letting spiders roam around their house laying egg sacs in their mouths.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> Also, that statistic about people swallowing an average of 8 spiders a year is because of these fucks skewing the average by letting spiders roam around their house laying egg sacs in their mouths.



No, it's because of "Spiders" Georg, a man who lives in a cave and does nothing but eat spiders all day.  He has eaten tens of millions of spiders.  By accidentally including him in the sample they screwed up the average.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 30, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The antinatalist argument boils down to this:
> -If you are born, you have a risk of suffering
> -If you are not born, you have no risk of suffering
> -Therefore, it is better to not be born



Wow. It may not be for everyone, but I sure wish I could antinatalize myself.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jan 30, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> No, it's because of "Spiders" Georg, a man who lives in a cave and does nothing but eat spiders all day.  He has eaten tens of millions of spiders.  By accidentally including him in the sample they screwed up the average.


You know, once you get past the whole spider eating thing, he's not a bad guy.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 30, 2019)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Wow. It may not be for everyone, but I sure wish I could antinatalize myself.



Antinatalism makes a lot more sense if you add another condition:

1)  You will be born as Arthur Schopenhauer, the most miserable son of a bitch that ever lived.


----------



## Sawmill (Jan 31, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> Might as well invite feral cats to take care of your rat problem.



With that attitude we eould have never domesticated cats


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Feb 1, 2019)

Everybody pronounces bio-pic wrong.  

It's not "BIO pic", it should rhyme with "myopic".


----------



## Dangerhair (Feb 2, 2019)

-People complaining about "colleges keep accepting people for degrees with no career prospects" are way off the mark. A bachelor's degree is supposed to be an introduction to higher learning, not glorified vocational training. That's what community colleges are for. If a graduate can't sell themself, it's their fault, not the college's.

-Homelessness. More "affordable housing" (aka: welfare projects which will be trashed in a matter of months no matter how nice they are to start) isn't the answer. Why? Most of the "homeless" (more properly "vagrants") are so severely mentally ill that they don't want to or know how to live any other way, or drug addicts. The only way to deal with these people is more inpatient mental health care. Closing the institutions proved not to be the answer- "treat 'em and street 'em" doesn't work.

- Vape juice smells fucking nasty


----------



## deodorant (Feb 3, 2019)

We should bring back public execution.

Fear is a necessary tool to keep the unwashed masses in line. It's essentially chemo for degeneracy.


----------



## BestUserName (Feb 3, 2019)

People who are against abortion should be more in favor of allowing single and same-sex people adopting kids. If you want more babies to be born, then you should be more willing to allow less then ideal parents willing to adopt.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 3, 2019)

deodorant said:


> We should bring back public execution.
> 
> Fear is a necessary tool to keep the unwashed masses in line. It's essentially chemo for degeneracy.


Crimes rates in antiquity through the 1800's disagree with your claim.  Crime was rampant in the Old West despite the "frontier justice" method of punishing all non-trivial crimes with a public hanging, for instance.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Crimes rates in antiquity through the 1800's disagree with your claim.  Crime was rampant in the Old West despite the "frontier justice" method of punishing all non-trivial crimes with a public hanging, for instance.


I'm not really concerned about the crime rate, moreso with keeping a society in line.  I also don't think we should increase our execution rate.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Feb 3, 2019)

deodorant said:


> I'm not really concerned about the crime rate, moreso with keeping a society in line.  I also don't think we should increase our execution rate.


What do you consider not "in line" that isn't related to the crime rate?


----------



## Tahoma (Feb 3, 2019)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> I seriously don't get how that's supposed to work. Purple Tahoma isn't the same thing as Caps Lock or giant text.


Don't associate me with this fucking sperg


----------



## deodorant (Feb 3, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> What do you consider not "in line" that isn't related to the crime rate?



Mostly general degeneracy, people being open pedophiles, ect. I think a return to harsh punishment for the worst of society would at the very least scare these people back into the shadows where they can't expose more people and try to normalize their bullshit.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 4, 2019)

deodorant said:


> Mostly general degeneracy, people being open pedophiles, ect. I think a return to harsh punishment for the worst of society would at the very least scare these people back into the shadows where they can't expose more people and try to normalize their bullshit.


1. Define "degeneracy" using words that are not synonyms of "degeneracy".  Clearly, being a pedophile makes the list, but everyone from all but the most radical progressives to outright fascists defines pedophilia as socially-unacceptable behavior.  
2. Pedophilia will never be normalized because we have a deep instinctual aversion to it, in the same way brother-sister incest or eating big mouthfuls of vomit and shit will never be normalized.
3. The last place I want pedophiles is in the shadows, where they can hide and abuse children.


----------



## deodorant (Feb 4, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. Define "degeneracy" using words that are not synonyms of "degeneracy".  Clearly, being a pedophile makes the list, but everyone from all but the most radical progressives to outright fascists defines pedophilia as socially-unacceptable behavior.
> 2. Pedophilia will never be normalized because we have a deep instinctual aversion to it, in the same way brother-sister incest or eating big mouthfuls of vomit and shit will never be normalized.
> 3. The last place I want pedophiles is in the shadows, where they can hide and abuse children.



I could list off a bunch of universally identifiable things I consider degenerate but I kept it intentionally vague since my personal idea of 'degenerate' groups includes a lot of people others might not include. Trying to be civil though.

I disagree with you on the second point. We do a lot of things today that would have been considered completely off the table only a century ago, and I have no doubt that we'll continue to slide down the slippery slope as long as there's people greasing up the floor. Maybe you all have more faith in humanity than I do, but I don't really think we're due for great things in the future without some serious course correction.

I agree with you, and I think pedos should be dragged out into the open and ridiculed (among other things). What I don't want is for them to have a platform. Them being out in the open talking about how much they love to fuck kids doesn't really help anybody when we're not throwing rocks at their heads.

I'm most certainly a violent and exceptional individual, but I think it's sort of silly to disregard the human tradition of brutality as an archaic and uncivilized thing that was ineffective. I don't really know anything about numbers or statistics because I'm a dipshit, but it doesn't take a genius to notice that the worst places around are typically the ones most sympathetic to bad people. Light consequences cause disregard to the law, this is true in most scenarios.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 4, 2019)

deodorant said:


> I could list off a bunch of universally identifiable things I consider degenerate but I kept it intentionally vague since my personal idea of 'degenerate' groups includes a lot of people others might not include. Trying to be civil though.
> 
> I disagree with you on the second point. We do a lot of things today that would have been considered completely off the table only a century ago, and I have no doubt that we'll continue to slide down the slippery slope as long as there's people greasing up the floor. Maybe you all have more faith in humanity than I do, but I don't really think we're due for great things in the future without some serious course correction.
> 
> ...


1. Given that you have spent half this post calling your own powers of reason into question, I honestly wonder why you're even arguing the point in the first place.  Regardless, define "degenerate".  Hinting at having controversial opinions is worse than outright stating them; others can simply project whatever ill will they wish onto you in the former case and feel justified.
2. The Mouse "Utopia" experiment is an interesting study- in mouse behavior.  Humans are not mice, and never will be mice.  Our minds operate in a radically different way because we occupy a radically different niche.  One may as well (and indeed, have) argue that eusocial insects and the naked mole rat prove that mankind will evolve into a eusocial animal.
3. Many of the things we did not do a century ago that we do now were not things we have powerful instinctual aversions to doing.  Pedophiles are the way they are in the first place because of deviance in the brain that likely formed in the womb and were exacerbated by certain life experiences.
4. Except it provably isn't true that the worst places are the ones most sympathetic to bad people.  Norway has one of the lowest rates of recidivism in the world (since you constantly call yourself stupid, "recidivism" is when you repeatedly commit serious crimes) and its prison system is commonly mocked by people who hold similar opinions to you for being "basically a hotel".  This is because the prison system in Norway is based on reform instead of punishment.  The reform model takes deviant behavior in citizens and correct it through creating a positive, structured environment where hard work and socially-desirable behavior is rewarded; this is because it is built on accepting several key facts about the overwhelming majority of humanity, such as a desire to belong to a community, to be approved of by a superior, and to have the sense that their actions are being fairly rewarded.  The punishment model, in contrast, is based on the assumption that anyone who ends up in prison is little better than an animal and cannot be reformed, and therefore attempts to make the life of a prisoner as unpleasant as possible, with a justification that this will make them not want to go back.  Many elements of the punishment system, however, such as the constant degradation of prisoners, the frequent use of physical violence to punish even minor behavioral issues, the extreme lack of concern for the well-being of prisoners, the tolerance of prison gangs, etc., only encourages antisocial behavior in inmates, leading to those who pass through the prison system more antisocial at the end than they are at the beginning.


----------



## Cheetahman (Feb 4, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> its prison system is commonly mocked by people who hold similar opinions to you for being "basically a hotel". This is because the prison system in Norway is based on reform instead of punishment. The reform model takes deviant behavior in citizens and correct it through creating a positive, structured environment where hard work and socially-desirable behavior is rewarded


This only works on prisoners who intend to get better.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 2. The Mouse "Utopia" experiment is an interesting study- in mouse behavior. Humans are not mice, and never will be mice. Our minds operate in a radically different way because we occupy a radically different niche. One may as well (and indeed, have) argue that eusocial insects and the naked mole rat prove that mankind will evolve into a eusocial animal.


Do you disagree that there are some countries exhibiting traits seen in the Mouse Utopia experiment? Of course it's not a 1:1 comparison, unlimited food and other resources are not provided by  an overseer, however, saying that the concepts surrounding the result are only relevant to mouse behavior might as well be saying classical conditioning isn't real/only applies to dogs because Pavlov first noticed it with dogs.


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 4, 2019)

The Encyclopedia Dramatica writing style stopped being funny after 2008


----------



## deodorant (Feb 4, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> The Encyclopedia Dramatica writing style stopped being funny after 2008



Encylcopedia Dramatica stopped being funny after 2008


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Feb 4, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> This only works on prisoners who intend to get better.


American prison culture is a kettle of fish all unto itself and worthy of a thread to compare it to correctional systems of old world monocultures.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 4, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> This only works on prisoners who intend to get better.
> 
> Do you disagree that there are some countries exhibiting traits seen in the Mouse Utopia experiment? Of course it's not a 1:1 comparison, unlimited food and other resources are not provided by  an overseer, however, saying that the concepts surrounding the result are only relevant to mouse behavior might as well be saying classical conditioning isn't real/only applies to dogs because Pavlov first noticed it with dogs.


1. I would say that most prisoners _do_ intend to get better, but that's a far more complex issue worthy of a thread of it's own.
2. Please define which countries are exhibiting which traits, in your opinion.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 4, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> The Encyclopedia Dramatica writing style stopped being funny after 2008


You can only say nigger-faggot so many times before it loses its luster


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 9, 2019)

Cool kitties club said:


> HAHAHA DISREGARD THAT, I SUCK COCKS



It's still fun to read though. Except for most of the images.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

The Civil War was the most morally gray war in U.S history.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 19, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> The Civil War was the most morally gray war in U.S history.


Vietnam was worse.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Vietnam was worse.


Didn't even consider that. Close second- the Civil War being so multifaceted is what gives it the edge for me.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> The Civil War was the most morally gray war in U.S history.



It was the most blue war too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> It was the most blue war too.


You're a funny guy.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> You're a funny guy.



Funny how?  I mean, funny like I'm a clown?  I amuse you?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Funny how?  I mean, funny like I'm a clown?  I amuse you?


That is a reference to a movie and I got it.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 20, 2019)

White people are superior to all other ethnic groups they are just too modest to admit it. 
Dubbed anime as long as it's not edited in any way is superior to subbed anime if people are watching anime they don't want to read a book they'd read the Manga if they wanted to do that. 
Women shouldn't have the right to vote 
Most of the modern Jewish population of larping Europeans 
Most people who believe in the Jq have never actually met a Jew 
No one would ever rape a feminist academic 
There's no right side of History just people who won and lost major Wars 
The only form of Socialism that work is national socialism 
Housewives Are happier than women with jobs 
Everybody wants to be white
There's nothing wrong with having Gladiator matches with condemned prisoners as long as the voluntary and if people want to become Gladiators that is also okay. 
Most atheists are more annoying than any other fire and brimstone preacher


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 20, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> The Civil War was the most morally gray war in U.S history.





AnOminous said:


> It was the most blue war too.



The Confederates were clearly the bad guys and the deep south has always been a dysfunctional hellhole.

Southern aristocrats hated losing their control over the country and poor whites were basically peasants with so little political consciousness that all they cared about was preserving a racial hierarchy that was detrimental to their own interests.  

The deep south is literally shit and all that saves it is the food that was created by the black and french influences. And mind you, most southerners never had access to that kind of food. Since the end of slavery, most southerners were sharecroppers who ate cheap canned food that caused crippling malnutrition that lead to deformities and disease outbreaks. 

All the deep south does is soak up federal money like a sponge and create retarded people that occasionally migrate north and cause trouble. How does one region produce so many lolcows? 

FDR should be remembered for stopping these primitive people from literally dying of a famine through his new deal. 



> Even by Depression standards, the Tennessee Valley was economically dismal in 1933. Thirty percent of the population was affected by malaria, and the average income was only $639 per year, with some families surviving on as little as $100 per year. Much of the land had been farmed too hard for too long, eroding and depleting the soil. Crop yields had fallen along with farm incomes. The best timber had been cut, with another 10% of forests being burnt each year.



And why do these people insist upon eating dirt in the modern age?


----------



## Posthumorous (Mar 20, 2019)

Lax gun laws should be the norm but coupled with logical and sound laws that aren't the ones extremist liberals come up with to violate the freedoms of the common citizen and only serve the criminal. Laws that make clear sense to keep things in line and protect the innocent as well as promoting information sharing between military agencies and police agencies to help catch would-be mass shooters before they act, and if possible, help treat their mental problems instead of making them a criminal.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 20, 2019)

It is in many cases literally impossible to prevent someone from committing a mass shooting, or a truck attack, or whatever. Expecting your safety to be guaranteed by the government is retarded. The real solution to mass shootings and other crimes of this nature is vigilance and the readiness to act, which unfortunately most people cannot accept because this puts the onus of defending themselves and their lives into their hands, and not the hands of a parent-surrogate that knows better and has the power, whereas they are powerless and small and meek.

If you live in a city, the likelihood of encountering a fucking nutter increases with the population of the city. There is statistically less chance of being victimized if you live in a smaller community.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 20, 2019)

Spoiler






 














Spoiler


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Mar 20, 2019)

Black people need very little provocation to act like niggers.
Yes, there is a difference. Black people are polite, respectful of the rule of law, and work to improve their lot in life. Niggers act like this. Repeatedly. And then blame Whypippo because they acted like niggers.


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 20, 2019)

Sexy Senior Citizen said:


> Black people need very little provocation to act like niggers.
> Yes, there is a difference. Black people are polite, respectful of the rule of law, and work to improve their lot in life. Niggers act like this. Repeatedly. And then blame Whypippo because they acted like niggers.


Its those white devils that forced him to do that. hes innocent!


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 20, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The Confederates were clearly the bad guys and the deep south has always been a dysfunctional hellhole.
> 
> Southern aristocrats hated losing their control over the country and poor whites were basically peasants with so little political consciousness that all they cared about was preserving a racial hierarchy that was detrimental to their own interests.


Corrupt aristocratic shithole with a dickhold on the economy clearly trying to fuck the other side over using its political dominance (still racist) that had to resort to using mercenaries vs. Aristocratic economic basket case that owned slaves.


> Implying the north was actually democratic at the time


L O L




Apoth42 said:


> All the deep south does is soak up federal money like a sponge and create exceptional people that occasionally migrate north and cause trouble. How does one region produce so many lolcows?


Fuck off, nigger.


----------



## drain (Mar 24, 2019)

Sargon's wife's son said:


> White people are superior to all other ethnic groups they are just too modest to admit it.
> Dubbed anime as long as it's not edited in any way is superior to subbed anime if people are watching anime they don't want to read a book they'd read the Manga if they wanted to do that.
> Women shouldn't have the right to vote
> Most of the modern Jewish population of larping Europeans
> ...



can you elaborate on these or you're just jamming your fat fingers on the keyboard trying to be edgy


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 24, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Fuck off, nigger.



t. uppity Arkansas native


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 24, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> t. uppity Arkansas native


I was born in New York, lol.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Mar 24, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> The Confederates were clearly the bad guys and the deep south has always been a dysfunctional hellhole.
> 
> Southern aristocrats hated losing their control over the country and poor whites were basically peasants with so little political consciousness that all they cared about was preserving a racial hierarchy that was detrimental to their own interests.
> 
> ...


are you aware that many parts of the north are _also_ dysfunctional hellholes? (don't forget that west virginia is a northern state!)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 24, 2019)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> are you aware that many parts of the north are _also_ dysfunctional hellholes? (don't forget that west virginia is a northern state!)


It's almost like the user that wrote that post doesn't know anything about America and lives in Canada or something.


----------



## Anonymous For This (Mar 25, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> The Civil War was the most morally gray war in U.S history.



The knee-jerk is to say the south seceded for slavery (Which is true.), but doesn't take into account the North wasn't fighting for the freedom of slaves and individual Confederate soldiers didn't fight to keep them either.  Southern politicians were scum sucking trash, but their northern counterparts weren't that far behind.

Seceding over slaves is a shitty reason to secede, but does that mean if they had a better reason, they would have had the right to secede?  Who determines what is a good reason?  I place the blame more firmly on Confederate shoulders, but this guy is right, it was morally grey.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Mar 25, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> It's almost like the user that wrote that post doesn't know anything about America and lives in Canada or something.


*A FUCKING LEAF*


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 25, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> but this guy is right,





ICametoLurk said:


> *A FUCKING LEAF*


This but unironically. He couldn't even respond because he legit doesn't know what HE'S talking about because he lives in Canuckland.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 25, 2019)

Your driver's license should be embedded on or in your ass, so when people want to see it they have to kiss or lick it up until the get what they want. Example cop pulls you over for dumbass reason they better be willing to make the effort and get the DL that way. Shouldn't have lazy fucking cops any way. You could have any further info available though or to store food for the winter or if one is on the run. Least food will be already marinated as well.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 25, 2019)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> are you aware that many parts of the north are _also_ dysfunctional hellholes? (don't forget that west virginia is a northern state!)


Hello Ohio


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 25, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Hello Ohio


Uh, Michigan?


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 26, 2019)

Pineapple is no less a valid topping to pizza than pepperoni is.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Mar 27, 2019)

Long distance relationships don't not work, some people don't work with long distance. It's tough, it takes a lot of trust but plenty of couples have had to bear long distance.
Young Adult literature should be purged and far less authors should be published in general. It's not a great incentive to start reading when you walk into a bookstore and the shelves are overflowing with soulless tripe.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Mar 27, 2019)

Ehh I believe that pedophiles who been convicted with evidence of them committing the crime should be away from any area that has any kids completely and monitored heavily when using the internet.

I didn't think people would disagree with this view but I have had people disagree with this because it was violating their privacy and personal rights and they served their time.

I am on the camp still of "they can go fuck themselves they raped kids," but I digress.


----------



## rabbitgay (Mar 27, 2019)

Fatherhood is an important role, a two parent household is ideal for the wellbeing of children, and growing up with healthy family dynamics is the backbone to a mentally stable and productive population. Our culture's growing apathy, and even disdain, towards family life and childrearing is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 27, 2019)

rabbitgay said:


> Fatherhood is an important role, a two parent household is ideal for the wellbeing of children, and growing up with healthy family dynamics is the backbone to a mentally stable and productive population. Our culture's growing apathy, and even disdain, towards family life and childrearing is a recipe for disaster.



Pretty sure this is just objectively proven fact and the only people who object to it are horrible degenerates who nobody should take any advice from.


----------



## Rio (Mar 27, 2019)

AbyssStarer said:


> Young Adult literature should be purged and far less authors should be published in general. It's not a great incentive to start reading when you walk into a bookstore and the shelves are overflowing with soulless tripe.



I actually disagree strongly with this.

Art shouldn't have a high qualitative bar of entry, since arbitrary standards of what should and shouldn't be published based on subjective ideas of what is "good" is what opens the door to truly soulless tripe that's produced exclusively to ape existing "good" properties. Publishers define what's "good" as "what brings in the highest amount of money." If you're asking them to raise their standards for what they accept, what you're really asking for is for them to make "safer" choices. 

Why is that a bad thing? Well, just look at how 99% of blockbusters are designed to be as safe and sterile possible, then apply that same concept to all other art. In the end you might end up with an overall higher quality of prose, but you remove room for authors to be creative, because they're encouraged to be more safe and take fewer creative risks in order to stand out. Providing a "You should be at least this good to publish your art" bar of entry is just going to stifle creativity and encourage monotony. There's a lot of bad art that gets published, and that is completely fine. The good works generally stand out from the crowd anyway.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 27, 2019)

Astrology holds all the secrets/answers about yourself and life.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 27, 2019)

Stopping anyone about to commit suicide is not equivalent to saving them. The only people you "save" from suicide are those who are below the age of consent and those with mental disabilities (in some cases, euthanasia might be good for them), removing them, we can now deduce that those who are suicidal are reasonable people, no different to you and I. When someone is on a ledge of a building, having made up their mind to kill themselves, there are two ways of stopping them, the first is to change their mind and the second is to pull them away from the ledge. In short, to stop someone from committing suicide, you either manipulate their mind or you physically coerce them not to commit suicide.

Suicide is a rational conclusion one reaches when they assess their current situation. When someone has made up their mind that they are going to kill themselves, the people around him stop him for various reasons, such as 'life is worth living' or 'there is so much to live for'. Why would you stop a rational man or woman from killing themselves? Their problems might not be worth dying for and are easily solved, but the option they have assessed to be the best is to commit suicide. Who are we to question their reasoning at that point in their lives and have the gall to tell them that they should not kill themselves? Are we better than those who are suicidal? It is their choice to commit suicide, let them do it in any manner they see fit, as long as it does not interfere with other people's business. From a utilitarian point-of-view, when you let someone commit suicide, you save him and his family from the enormous financial burden of therapy and anti-depressants. The cost of one funeral is lower than the overall cost of medical bills one will accrue over coming months and the family must be able to find solace in the fact fulfilling the dead man's wishes of being forgotten.

When someone is named in a suicide note, the people named must be able to cope with the facts with any manner they see fit, some of them might kill themselves from the guilt, but then again, who are we to stop them?

When people say suicidal people are selfish their reasoning goes as follows: when you kill yourself, you are selfish for depriving the people around you the memories you can make with them and giving them the burden of your death for the rest of their lives. Is it also not unreasonable to ascertain that to let someone deny the right to end their own lives, the person stopping another person from committing suicide is not only prolonging their pain and suffering that they feel, but is also removing their inherent right to pursue their own happiness? Must they also manipulate the suicidal person's mind by giving him drugs and let the suicidal man shoulder the costs of medicine he did not want to take in the first place? Who is more selfish in this situation? In the end the more selfish will be those who stop people from killing themselves. One must be able to have the freedom to choose what they can do to their lives, ending their own life is one of them. The only way to stop a person from killing themselves is to let the suicidal man change their minds ON THEIR OWN from committing suicide, they are also reasonable and rational people such as you and I, who is to say that they might change their minds in the end and ultimately decide not to commit suicide?

TL;DR
Don't stop people from killing themselves because FREEDOM


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> Stopping anyone about to commit suicide is not equivalent to saving them. The only people you "save" from suicide are those who are below the age of consent and those with mental disabilities (in some cases, euthanasia might be good for them), removing them, we can now deduce that those who are suicidal are reasonable people, no different to you and I. When someone is on a ledge of a building, having made up their mind to kill themselves, there are two ways of stopping them, the first is to change their mind and the second is to pull them away from the ledge. In short, to stop someone from committing suicide, you either manipulate their mind or you physically coerce them not to commit suicide.
> 
> Suicide is a rational conclusion one reaches when they assess their current situation. When someone has made up their mind that they are going to kill themselves, the people around him stop him for various reasons, such as 'life is worth living' or 'there is so much to live for'. Why would you stop a rational man or woman from killing themselves? Their problems might not be worth dying for and are easily solved, but the option they have assessed to be the best is to commit suicide. Who are we to question their reasoning at that point in their lives and have the gall to tell them that they should not kill themselves? Are we better than those who are suicidal? It is their choice to commit suicide, let them do it in any manner they see fit, as long as it does not interfere with other people's business. From a utilitarian point-of-view, when you let someone commit suicide, you save him and his family from the enormous financial burden of therapy and anti-depressants. The cost of one funeral is lower than the overall cost of medical bills one will accrue over coming months and the family must be able to find solace in the fact fulfilling the dead man's wishes of being forgotten.
> 
> ...


Most people who commit suicide suffer from bipolar disorder, depression, or some other form of mental illness that significantly impairs the ability to make a rational decision.  The number of circumstances in which suicide is rational is very small.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 27, 2019)

SpergPatrol said:


> Ehh I believe that pedophiles who been convicted with evidence of them committing the crime should be away from any area that has any kids completely and monitored heavily when using the internet.
> 
> I didn't think people would disagree with this view but I have had people disagree with this because it was violating their privacy and personal rights and they served their time.
> 
> I am on the camp still of "they can go fuck themselves they raped kids," but I digress.


I like the idea of entire little towns in the middle of crappy areas, trailers, which is where they've got to live. no children allowed within a mile of that town, ten miles if you can manage it. no cars, only a public shuttle. they can run their own little bodega or something for groceries and have their own self-funded library.
everything gets inspected monthly on a surprise date by parole.

forever.

no wifi.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 27, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Most people who commit suicide suffer from bipolar disorder, depression, or some other form of mental illness that significantly impairs the ability to make a rational decision.  The number of circumstances in which suicide is rational is very small.


Would giving them with drugs solve their problem?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> Would giving them with drugs solve their problem?


If the issue is purely neurochemical (for example, an inability to produce proper amounts of the neurotransmitter serotonin can cause depression), then yes, in the same way "drugs" can, for example, allow someone with diabetes to live a fairly normal life.  If the issue, as it often is, is the result of neurological and psychological factors, a combination of therapy and medication can help treat the issue.
Counterpoint: do you believe someone who decides to shoot himself because he believes the Devil is going to make him rape babies if he doesn't is engaging in rational thought?


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 28, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Counterpoint: do you believe someone who decides to shoot himself because he believes the Devil is going to make him rape babies if he doesn't is engaging in rational thought?


As I typed in my original post, the only people you should stop from killing themselves are those below the age of consent and those who are mentally disabilities.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Most people who commit suicide suffer from bipolar disorder, depression, or some other form of mental illness that significantly impairs the ability to make a rational decision.  The number of circumstances in which suicide is rational is very small.


I should revise my original point by making it shorter: Anyone who is suicidal that do not belong in the two categories I stated above should be to free to kill themselves as long as it doesn't impair the business of other people, kill yourself in the privacy of your home.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Mar 28, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> I like the idea of entire little towns in the middle of crappy areas, trailers, which is where they've got to live. no children allowed within a mile of that town, ten miles if you can manage it. no cars, only a public shuttle. they can run their own little bodega or something for groceries and have their own self-funded library.
> everything gets inspected monthly on a surprise date by parole.
> 
> forever.
> ...


They tried that, people pitched a bitch until they changed the laws.  Now sex offenders can't live near each other either.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 28, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> As I typed in my original post, the only people you should stop from killing themselves are those below the age of consent and those who are mentally disabilities.
> 
> 
> I should revise my original point by making it shorter: Anyone who is suicidal that do not belong in the two categories I stated above should be to free to kill themselves as long as it doesn't impair the business of other people, kill yourself in the privacy of your home.


I frankly believe that anyone who can pass a psychiatric evaluation showing that they are of sound mind should have the right to doctor-assisted euthanasia: there are too many things that could go wrong with killing yourself "at home".  Of course, this comes with the corollary that the only reasons I honestly think would be legitimate for euthanasia are if someone is dying from a terminal wasting illness or suffers from some horribly debilitating medical condition that has no cure.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 28, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I frankly believe that anyone who can pass a psychiatric evaluation showing that they are of sound mind should have the right to doctor-assisted euthanasia: there are too many things that could go wrong with killing yourself "at home".  Of course, this comes with the corollary that the only reasons I honestly think would be legitimate for euthanasia are if someone is dying from a terminal wasting illness or suffers from some horribly debilitating medical condition that has no cure.


There's no need for psychiatric evaluations and doctor-assisted euthanasia for those who have sound mind. Let them choose which method of suicide they prefer, regardless of the pain they will experience in their final moments.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 28, 2019)

As The Last Of The Old Ones, I have no opinions, just a reality based view of everything. I am, therefore, never wrong, and anyone who disagrees with me is obviously not of sound mind.

This makes everything surprisingly simple and easy to understand...... ??


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 28, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I frankly believe that anyone who can pass a psychiatric evaluation showing that they are of sound mind should have the right to doctor-assisted euthanasia: there are too many things that could go wrong with killing yourself "at home".  Of course, this comes with the corollary that the only reasons I honestly think would be legitimate for euthanasia are if someone is dying from a terminal wasting illness or suffers from some horribly debilitating medical condition that has no cure.


You can exercise your autonomy over your own body AFTER I decide if I agree with your decision.

Hey, most pro life people are all for abortion, with the corollary that the only legitimate reason for abortion is a threat to the health of the mother.


----------



## MadDamon (Mar 28, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> You can exercise your autonomy over your own body AFTER I decide if I agree with your decision.
> 
> Hey, most pro life people are all for abortion, with the corollary that the only legitimate reason for abortion is a threat to the health of the mother.


I though they don't mind if it was a rape baby back in the day. Is it still the case nowadays?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 28, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> There's no need for psychiatric evaluations and doctor-assisted euthanasia for those who have sound mind. Let them choose which method of suicide they prefer, regardless of the pain they will experience in their final moments.



You cannot evaluate if someone is of sound mind without a psychiatric examination.
So you believe someone should be allowed to shoot their own brains out with a shotgun in front of their wife and kids after screaming "YOU MADE ME DO THIS"?



Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> You can exercise your autonomy over your own body AFTER I decide if I agree with your decision.


There is no perfect libertarian society and your facetious point also applies to preventing the totally psychotic from killing themselves, or violently masturbating in the public square.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 28, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You cannot evaluate if someone is of sound mind without a psychiatric examination.
> So you believe someone should be allowed to shoot their own brains out with a shotgun in front of their wife and kids after screaming "YOU MADE ME DO THIS"?


You don't need to evaluate them, they should be allowed to kill themselves with whatever method they want.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 28, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> You don't need to evaluate them, they should be allowed to kill themselves with whatever method they want.



Then you don't truly believe "anyone with a sound mind should be allowed to kill themselves".  You believe "anyone should be allowed to kill themselves regardless of their state of mind".
So if someone wants to kill themselves by driving their family off of a cliff, they should be allowed to do so.  So what you believe is even less defensible, and is tantamount to "all crime should be legal and morality doesn't exist, which is a perfectly moronic statement.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 28, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You believe "anyone should be allowed to kill themselves regardless of their state of mind".
> So if someone wants to kill themselves by driving their family off of a cliff, they should be allowed to do so. So what you believe is even less defensible, and is tantamount to "all crime should be legal and morality doesn't exist, which is a perfectly moronic statement.


I don't believe that suicide which involves killing other people is defensible. I agree with the first statement that "anyone should be allowed to kill themselves regardless of their state of mind". When someone is going to kill themselves, they should not involve other people in their suicidal shenanigans.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 28, 2019)

The only people who should kill themselves are those whose only reason for not killing themselves is that it's illegal


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 29, 2019)

People should be allowed to kill themselves but only if they pick a funny method and only if they stream it somewhere I can tell them to do a flip.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> I don't believe that suicide which involves killing other people is defensible. I agree with the first statement that "anyone should be allowed to kill themselves regardless of their state of mind". When someone is going to kill themselves, they should not involve other people in their suicidal shenanigans.


Earlier, you said that only those with a sound mind should have the right to kill themselves.  If you're going to actively lie about that position, why should I believe anything you say on any other part of the position?


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 29, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Earlier, you said that only those with a sound mind should have the right to kill themselves.  If you're going to actively lie about that position, why should I believe anything you say on any other part of the position?


Am I not allowed to change my mind? You've brought up some points that made me reconsider my original post from allowing only people of a sound state of mind to kill themselves to allowing anyone to kill themselves.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Mar 29, 2019)

Mr1930s said:


> Am I not allowed to change my mind? You've brought up some points that made me reconsider my original post from allowing only people of a sound state of mind to kill themselves to allowing anyone to kill themselves.


You have a very weak mind if some rando on the internet can change it with like two low-effort posts.


----------



## Mr1930s (Mar 29, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You have a very weak mind if some rando on the internet can change it with like two low-effort posts.


I know, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 8, 2019)

It should be against the rules not to use a troon's biological gender pronoun on Kiwi Farms.

Refer to their actual gender, damnit.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

FDR fucking ruined my country.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 15, 2019)

When the chips are fucking down the only person you will ever be able to rely on completely is yourself.  To that end you should be doing everything in your power to leave as few things up to other people as humanly possible.  Everyone's your best fucking friend when it's easy to be so, but when the going gets tough at least 90 percent of them are going to fuck right off and leave you twisting in the wind.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> When the chips are fucking down the only person you will ever be able to rely on completely is yourself.  To that end you should be doing everything in your power to leave as few things up to other people as humanly possible.  Everyone's your best fucking friend when it's easy to be so, but when the going gets tough at least 90 percent of them are going to fuck right off and leave you twisting in the wind.


It's pretty cool that you consider your mom an extension of your self.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> It's pretty cool that you consider your mom an extension of your self.


I love my mommy.


----------



## PL 001 (May 15, 2019)

You'll never find someone who will give you 100% honesty or someone who is purely altruistic. People may have good intentions, but we all carry some sliver of bias or ulterior motive. It may be subconscious, but it is there. Even something "simple" like giving  a few bucks to a homeless person. It's a good deed to be sure, but you didn't do so purely out of the goodness of your heart. That internal gratification you get, that satisfaction of helping someone else plays a factor, which can be seen as a selfish act, a minor one, but self serving.

Good people and honest people exist, but they aren't good or honest purely for some virtuous ideal. There's always a bias, always a reason or motive.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 15, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> It's pretty cool that you consider your mom an extension of your self.


It's interesting that you think my mom is someone I can rely upon.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> It's interesting that you think my mom is someone I can rely upon.


Are you one of those mother hating basement dwellers? She isn't gonna support you forever so maybe you're right.


----------



## AnOminous (May 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I love my mommy.



I love your mommy too.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I love your mommy too.


I love you too.


----------



## whitepony (May 15, 2019)

extreme is relative abstract concept. india legal wed dogs and childbrides etc its cultural relativity not rachist or phobisms. worst form of inequality is to equate unequal things as equal.


----------



## Okkervils (May 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I love you too.


Do you love me? 

edit:


----------



## whitepony (May 15, 2019)

yank retards hugs fest zero respect for truth. years of this grinfuck social dynamic molded your relative totality. anything outside this is relatively alien. youre like retards fed shit from jews all your lives no offense. lol r e t a r d translates to exceptional on here classy


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

whitepony said:


> yank exceptional individuals hugs fest zero respect for truth. years of this grinfuck social dynamic molded your relative totality. anything outside this is relatively alien. youre like exceptional individuals fed shit from jews all your lives no offense


Don't insult America if you are from literally any other country.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 15, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> When the chips are fucking down the only person you will ever be able to rely on completely is yourself.  To that end you should be doing everything in your power to leave as few things up to other people as humanly possible.  Everyone's your best fucking friend when it's easy to be so, but when the going gets tough at least 90 percent of them are going to fuck right off and leave you twisting in the wind.


I disagree that this is a rational position (mostly because, for example, "doing everything in your power to leave as few things up to other people as humanly possible" would involve disconnecting from society at large and living in an isolated hut near an aquifer, growing all of your own food and generally avoiding all human contact); but I also disagree that it's unpopular.  It's very popular- on the internet, at least- to affect the persona of a jaded misanthropist who is too worldly to have an authentic connection to another human being.  As a result, I've heard "you can't trust anyone, look out for number 1" repeated so many times that it bores.  Generally in the syntactic proximity of "This isn't a popular opinion, but..."


----------



## whitepony (May 15, 2019)

america is lump of dirt on ocean idiot. im talkin culture and things. consider civil war. dont just resort childish isms from 1920s to try browbeat dissension.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 15, 2019)

whitepony said:


> yank exceptional individuals hugs fest zero respect for truth. years of this grinfuck social dynamic molded your relative totality. anything outside this is relatively alien. youre like exceptional individuals fed shit from jews all your lives no offense. lol r e t a r d translates to exceptional on here classy





whitepony said:


> america is lump of dirt on ocean idiot. im talkin culture and things. consider civil war. dont just resort childish isms from 1920s to try browbeat dissension.


Hello!  Welcome to Deep Thoughts, friend!  DT tries to hold itself to a higher standard than most other comment sections when it comes to your post qualities.  Here are some pointers on how to improve the posts above:
1. While it's clear you feel strongly about your beliefs, please refrain from insulting other users by calling them exceptional.
2. While you don't have to adhere to Strunk and White, please try to obey the basic elements of style: for example, capitalizing the first letter in a sentence, or using proper contractions!
3. Having original ideas is great: however, you seem to be using a lot of neologisms or jargon, and that can make understanding your point more difficult: try to use more accessible language that others can clearly understand!
Hopefully, if you follow these suggestions, your stay in DT will be significantly improved for everyone involved!


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Hello!  Welcome to Deep Thoughts, friend!  DT tries to hold itself to a higher standard than most other comment sections when it comes to your post qualities.  Here are some pointers on how to improve the posts above:
> 1. While it's clear you feel strongly about your beliefs, please refrain from insulting other users by calling them exceptional.
> 2. While you don't have to adhere to Strunk and White, please try to obey the basic elements of style: for example, capitalizing the first letter in a sentence, or using proper contractions!
> 3. Having original ideas is great: however, you seem to be using a lot of neologisms or jargon, and that can make understanding your point more difficult: try to use more accessible language that others can clearly understand!
> Hopefully, if you follow these suggestions, your stay in DT will be significantly improved for everyone involved!


I miss him already.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> I miss him already.


...Well, that was fast.  Judging by his posting history, he was either schizophrenic or an unlettered gopnik: I'd go with the latter.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 15, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> FDR fucking ruined my country.


Woodrow Wilson was worse though imo.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 15, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> ...Well, that was fast.  Judging by his posting history, he was either schizophrenic or an unlettered gopnik: I'd go with the latter.


t.yank grinfuck


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Are you one of those mother hating basement dwellers? She isn't gonna support you forever so maybe you're right.


Are you one of those people who thinks a mother would never do anything terrible to their own child ever because they just love them that much? Because you're wrong.


----------



## Ambidextype (May 16, 2019)

Religion is necessary in the western countries in particular Christianity and catholic in general no matter how corrupted it used to be. People today have no idea how much impact christianity and catholic brought the west with progress.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Are you one of those people who thinks a mother would never do anything terrible to their own child ever because they just love them that much? Because you're wrong.


And what did yours do to you?  Dress you up in women's clothing, perhaps?  Put out cigarettes on your arms?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> And what did yours do to you?  Dress you up in women's clothing, perhaps?  Put out cigarettes on your arms?


Bound me hand and foot with zipties, threw me in an old toolshed with no ventilation as a SoCal summer was coming into full swing and locked the door from the outside.  Swung a steel pail at me hard enough to cause a bone bruise on the forearm I raised to keep it from connecting with my skull.  What, you think I'm pissing about here with hurt feels? She did a lot of that too.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 16, 2019)

The world is a vast place with different cultures, subcultures, traditions, mores, and taboos. Thus, there is no true one-size-fits-all solution to all of humanity's ills (such as war, starvation, religious intolerance, genocide, slavery, etc.)
On an individual level, however, our ills and problems transcend culture- the specifics may change, but the core of the problem is universal- and thus there are blanket solutions to certain problems (e.g., instilling children with a healthy respect for the elderly makes them less likely to slap the elderly with fresh trout.)


----------



## Spatula (May 16, 2019)

Democracy does not work. There should be more qualifications than age to decide the future of a country.


----------



## God of Nothing (May 16, 2019)

The perceived sins of your ancestors are not yours. Get the fuck over yourself, white people. Also, the grievances of your ancestors are not yours either. Get the fuck over yourself, black people.

Equality can only be accomplished on a social level but even then it's no where near equal due to the complex power game we all engage in. There will be always be a group of people that perform above the rest and below the rest. Human nature and nature itself isn't in any way equal or fair.

While I'm at it, stop trying to apply human concepts to animals in our own infinite arrogance to prove our beliefs are somehow true and universal. They die and live by our whims and the sooner you animal rights activist realize this the sooner you can focus on shit that actually matters and increases human suffering. I'm not above giving rights to pets, though, because they actually contribute to our society in a way unlike the fuck ton of other animals out there that could kill us or are just downright pests.

May as well add this in, reality is what is. No amount of idealism will change that. You can try to bend the world to your will but it will break you. It's not bad to pursue your beliefs but don't be surprised if things backfire. Cynics aren't low-lives who've given up on changing things: most of them time, they're idealists who've been broken by the reality of their situation and faults in their beliefs. The worst cynics were once the most idealistic and optimistic people.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (May 16, 2019)

Everything is allowed to be investigated even sensitive tragic events.


----------



## Recoil (May 16, 2019)

God exists.
If God did not exist, it would be necessary for us to invent him/it.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Are you one of those people who thinks a mother would never do anything terrible to their own child ever because they just love them that much? Because you're wrong.


Did it take you so long to reply because she makes you go to bed at 9? Did you have to sneak awake to turn the wifi back on?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Did it take you so long to reply because she makes you go to bed at 9? Did you have to sneak awake to turn the wifi back on?


Is lack of empathy a good substitute for a sense of humor these days? Do you cut yourself on all that edge?


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Is lack of empathy a good substitute for a sense of humor these days? Do you cut yourself on all that edge?


Just because you were a retarded little shit doesn't make your mom abusive. You should be grateful that she supports you at all at your age.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Just because you were a exceptional little shit doesn't make your mom abusive. You should be grateful that she supports you at all at your age.


Look at all these assumptions, holy shit.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Look at all these assumptions, holy shit.


It's pretty easy to assume that you're retarded and jobless by looking and how often and what you post. You either live with your mom or are on some government tugboat for your autism.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> It's pretty easy to assume that you're exceptional and jobless by looking and how often and what you post. You either live with your mom or are on some government tugboat for your autism.


Big mouth and no teeth at all.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Big mouth and no teeth at all.


Did you lose your teeth too? I know fat people and autists don't take care of them


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Did you lose your teeth too? I know fat people and autists don't take care of them


Did you lose your wits? I know it's easy to let them fall by the wayside when you don't use them at all.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Did you lose your wits? I know it's easy to let them fall by the wayside when you don't use them at all.


Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Are you speaking from experience?


Observation, in the immediate sense.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Observation, in the immediate sense.


Like a mirror? You've been retarded since you signed up so it's not immediate


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Like a mirror?


Like a computer screen.  One where your little autistic crusade has filled most of a page and promises to fill another with one-liners and rubber-glue retorts.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Like a computer screen.  One where your little autistic crusade has filled most of a page and promises to fill another with one-liners and rubber-glue retorts.


Calm down lol


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Calm down lol


You first.


----------



## Kirito (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> You first.


You've got like 900 posts of angry and gay shit. I was just giving you some advice, as a friend.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> You've got like 900 posts of angry and gay shit. I was just giving you some advice, as a friend.


I'm not your friend, buddy.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 16, 2019)

Big Handsome Fish said:


> Just because you were a exceptional little shit doesn't make your mom abusive. You should be grateful that she supports you at all at your age.



I thought this was the deep thoughts part of the kiwifarms.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 16, 2019)

You two should just fuck already, Jesus Christ


----------



## AnOminous (May 16, 2019)

If you'd suck a dick for a million dollars, you can't honestly say you're not a faggot.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> If you'd suck a dick for a million dollars, you can't honestly say you're not a faggot.


Then everyone’s a faggot or a liar


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> If you'd suck a dick for a million dollars, you can't honestly say you're not a faggot.


I wouldn't. It's interesting to say considering I'm basically insulting women and gay dudes, but I have way too much dignity to suck a dick for _only_ a million dollars.


----------



## Idiotron (May 16, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Justice and trial > mob justice.
> 
> Practically every conversation about "what would you do about-" shouldn't exist because we have laws and courts implemented, but people always go full neanderthal and "CUT OFF DICK, TORTURE, STARVE" because they fiddled a kid.



These conversations should exist because if they didn't, the law would never change.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (May 16, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Bound me hand and foot with zipties, threw me in an old toolshed with no ventilation as a SoCal summer was coming into full swing and locked the door from the outside.  Swung a steel pail at me hard enough to cause a bone bruise on the forearm I raised to keep it from connecting with my skull.  What, you think I'm pissing about here with hurt feels? She did a lot of that too.


I'm sorry that that happened to you, however, one person being evil doesn't mean all people are evil or egoistic: it sounds like a lot of your issues stem from an inability to accept this.  Have you been to a therapist?


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 16, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm sorry that that happened to you, however, one person being evil doesn't mean all people are evil or egoistic: it sounds like a lot of your issues stem from an inability to accept this.  Have you been to a therapist?


Multiple.   Some worked better than others.  They can only do so much with a kid that's terrified of talking to them at times.  Therapists don't come cheap as an adult, I might add.  Some free support group stuff but I don't handle group therapy environments well.

Doesn't matter anyway, I've made it this far this way and libraries are still free.  I figure as long as I'm not really hurting anyone else it isn't some kind of emergency.


----------



## Medicated (May 16, 2019)

"Race realists" thinking IQ measures value of a person.  When you can look around and see plenty of idiots that are super successful just because they went out and did shit, musicians that are so fucked on drugs they can barely do a stageshow and people still buy tickets.  You have airheaded bimbos that can suck dick so good she can land a billionaire, but still can't use a smartphone.  For guys who seem to value IQ so highly they don't seem to be aware of how irrelevant it is beyond a certain point.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 16, 2019)

Medicated said:


> "Race realists" thinking IQ measures value of a person.  When you can look around and see plenty of idiots that are super successful just because they went out and did shit, musicians that are so fucked on drugs they can barely do a stageshow and people still buy tickets.  You have airheaded bimbos that can suck dick so good she can land a billionaire, but still can't use a smartphone.  For guys who seem to value IQ so highly they don't seem to be aware of how irrelevant it is beyond a certain point.



Race realists also have a horrible habit of trying to explain every single behavior of a culture with biology, even when the historical record shows that the culture didn't start acting that way until recently.


----------



## sperginity (May 17, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> When the chips are fucking down the only person you will ever be able to rely on completely is yourself.  To that end you should be doing everything in your power to leave as few things up to other people as humanly possible.  Everyone's your best fucking friend when it's easy to be so, but when the going gets tough at least 90 percent of them are going to fuck right off and leave you twisting in the wind.


humans are highly social creatures, isolation has observable deleterious effects on human beings because of that. People get sick sometimes and eventually they get old and in both those situations you are forced to rely on others. You can figure out how to make good decisions about the people you allow in your life or be an angry loner with poor coping mechanisms (who has to latch on to whoever is nearby when trouble happens). 12 rules for life sounds right up your alley, give it a shot.


----------



## AnOminous (May 17, 2019)

sperginity said:


> 12 rules for life sounds right up your alley, give it a shot.



Wash ya penis.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 18, 2019)

1/9 = 0.111...
9 * 1/9 = 9 * 0.111...
9/9 = 0.999...
1 = 0.999...


----------



## PT 522 (May 18, 2019)

The more you learn about abiogenesis the more you will come to understand that it is very likely that we are the only life at least within the Laniakea Supercluster, and saying "but there are 20 gorillion planets out there!!!!" doesn't change much and harkens back to a gambler attached to scratch-off lottery tickets. "Well I know there's a one in gorillion chance of winning, but I've bought thousands of tickets over my life so my $32 million must be right around the corner."

Having more chances to have something happen doesn't increase the odds of it happening. That's why those scratch off tickets write "10 CHANCES TO WIN" in big letters, because it sounds good but doesn't mean anything--it doesn't make your odds 10/1 gorillion, but you get 10 rolls of a 1/1 gorillion chance (which is a pretty big difference despite not sounding like it).

Tldr if life exists it's probably too far away to even detect.
If you bring up Tabby's Star, you suck dicks for fun and can't read past the title of articles.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 18, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> 1/9 = 0.111...
> 9 * 1/9 = 9 * 0.111...
> 9/9 = 0.999...
> 1 = 0.999...


9/11=Bush


----------



## AF 802 (May 28, 2019)

Medicated said:


> "Race realists" thinking IQ measures value of a person.  When you can look around and see plenty of idiots that are super successful just because they went out and did shit, musicians that are so fucked on drugs they can barely do a stageshow and people still buy tickets.  You have airheaded bimbos that can suck dick so good she can land a billionaire, but still can't use a smartphone.  For guys who seem to value IQ so highly they don't seem to be aware of how irrelevant it is beyond a certain point.



God, yes. If white people are so better than everyone else and have a higher IQ, why the hell is every small town in the rust belt full of opiate addicts (and before that, heroin addicts) who can't do anything for shit besides crime? I'm serious, white people come in all varieties intelligence wise.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 28, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> God, yes. If white people are so better than everyone else and have a higher IQ, why the hell is every small town in the rust belt full of opiate addicts (and before that, heroin addicts) who can't do anything for shit besides crime? I'm serious, white people come in all varieties intelligence wise.


Clearly the result of a Jewish conspiracy imo


----------



## Safir (May 28, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> That's why those scratch off tickets write "10 CHANCES TO WIN" in big letters, because it sounds good but doesn't mean anything--it doesn't make your odds 10/1 gorillion, but you get 10 rolls of a 1/1 gorillion chance (which is a pretty big difference despite not sounding like it).


Dude, that's literally what it does. The greater the gorillion, the less the error from approximating 10 rolls as a sum.

cuz
(1+a)^10 = 1 + 10*a + 45*a^2 + 120*a^3 + 210*a^4 + 252*a^5 + ..... + a^10

therefore, if the base chance is eps = 1/(1 gorillion), the chance of a thing happening at least once over 10 tries is
P = 1 - (1-eps)^10 = 1 - 1 + 10*eps - 45*eps^2 + 120*eps^3 - blah blah no one cares because eps is small and each subsequent summand is a gorillion times smaller

thus
P = 10*eps

The reasoning error people commit when dealing with very small chances stems from the basic inability to grasp the scale of a large number. People who buy a lottery ticket per week ARE NOT WRONG, because the expected QoL improvement from a highly improbable win, multiplied by a chance of said win, is greater than the QoL damage from buying a ticket. People who spend all their tugboat on lottery are wrong, because 1000/1 gorillion is still negligible.

The reasoning error you describe actually kicks in when the base chance is large enough that it adds up to something appreciable. If the base chance is 10%, the approximation gives P = 1, which is of course bullshit. The actual aggregate success chance is 1 - (1 - 0.1)^10 = about 65%, and if the cost of failure on all 10 attempts is high, you're fucked.


----------



## Caesare (May 28, 2019)

Give Her The D said:


> God, yes. If white people are so better than everyone else and have a higher IQ, why the hell is every small town in the rust belt full of opiate addicts (and before that, heroin addicts) who can't do anything for shit besides crime? I'm serious, white people come in all varieties intelligence wise.



People do come in all varieties intelligence wise, naturally, but being an addict has nothing to do with intelligence. They have doctors, lawyers, judges, nurses, business owners, etc. in just about every aa/na meeting at any given time.

And those small towns you mentioned are full of black addicts/alcoholics as well. It's a problem that has no particular regard for a person's race, religion, or social standing in society.


----------



## Positron (May 28, 2019)

Quoookie said:


> Astrology holds all the secrets/answers about yourself and life.


There is only one truth in astrology, and you ignore it at your own peril: _all Virgos are mad_.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (May 28, 2019)

Positron said:


> There is only one truth in astrology, and you ignore it at your own peril: _all Virgos are mad_.


Astrology is based on confirmation bias. Compare the astrological predictions in 25 different newspapers/websites/wherever else you can find them. You should find that they tend to predict different things for the same sign (if you pick a larger size, you'll notice more similarities between predictions- the larger the sample size, the more likely overlap will occur.)


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 6, 2019)

reddit superstar said:


> Chronic viewing of oriental cartoons stunts emotional development in both men and women.



Pfft. That's not true.



Spoiler: da truth



Going on Eternal Newfag Summer 4chan did.



also trust me I'm an expert

Using entertainment that's not exactly tailored to your nation's cultural core as both a way of escapism and an ideal pedestal of a perfect life, and then not facing reality's problems rationally and/or not eking out the more core humanistic attributes and "aesops" of the material's themes really makes you into a social and emotional retard. It doesn't matter if the fan in question is a spastic bipolar dramatic teenager/manchild weeaboo with dreams of going to a Japan fantasyland that's like their animes or some seemingly "well off, adjusted, and rational member of society" who happens to be an anime fan "with refined tastes in older anime"; you can be both and still have the symptoms of an anime escapist lolcow sped. While the former are nothing but unrestrained spergery, thankfully that's all that's there when reality punches them in the face; the latter usually are barely contained bombs of untouched problems with denial and emotional drama and baggage awaiting nothing but a bad day to give then an existential crisis to break down. That and they tend to either be pedos, cultural bigots, repsect starved powerlusters, and hypocrites, and they tend to be more socially insufferable by snark and cynicism in juxtaposition by the former with their non stop spastic giggling schoolchild nuisance.

I'd also say something about a society that ironically has a societal agenda that everyone is supposed to be drafted into and fails to uphold its "multicultural" and freedom of choice aspect with legitimately promoting more critical and rational thinking skills, and how the majority of people who have shown me these behaviorial traits have been white, but that's another topic.


----------



## sedoL (Jun 9, 2019)

I don't and shouldn't care about people on the other side of the world, their troubles or their situation, regardless whether i'm in a good situation myself or not.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 9, 2019)

sedoL said:


> I don't and shouldn't care about people on the other side of the world, their troubles or their situation, regardless whether i'm in a good situation myself or not.


I don't care about people on the other side of the street so I can definitely understand that.

The thing to keep in mind is that most of humanity is worthless and deserves to be killed.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 9, 2019)

Sīn the Moon Daddy said:


> I don't care about people on the other side of the street so I can definitely understand that.
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is that most of humanity is worthless and deserves to be killed.


The only reason to leave many humans alive is that killing them would make their dogs sad


----------



## DrunkJoe (Jun 10, 2019)

In light of the shitstorm the straight parade is causing.  

It is ok to be a straight male.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 11, 2019)

Live and let live.  If it's not affecting you, who gives a shit?  Pretty much all human beings are assholes, so what difference does it make?


----------

